# 04/23 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock's Back



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Scottrade Center, Saint Louis, MO*​


> Four nights before defending his Universal Championship against Roman Reigns in a Steel Cage Match at the Greatest Royal Rumble event, Brock Lesnar makes his way to Monday Night Raw. What havoc will The Beast Incarnate unleash during his first live WWE appearance since mauling The Big Dog at WrestleMania?











*The Conqueror cometh*​


> Universal Champion Brock Lesnar utterly dismantled Roman Reigns at WrestleMania, but despite suffering a painful defeat on The Grandest Stage of Them All, The Big Dog remains determined to defeat The Beast Incarnate in their rematch inside a Steel Cage at the Greatest Royal Rumble event in Saudi Arabia next Friday, streaming live on WWE Network.
> 
> Lesnar makes his first live appearance since The Show of Shows on Raw, and his advocate Paul Heyman will no doubt have much to say about the impending return bout inside the unforgiving steel. Will Heyman’s undoubtedly acidic words incite a full-on brawl between these powerful rivals?











*Superstar Shake-up aftermath*​


> This past Monday night, the landscape of Monday Night Raw shifted dramatically with the arrival of such Superstars as Dolph Ziggler, Drew McIntyre, Jinder Mahal, Natalya, The Riott Squad, Bobby Roode, Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn and others looking to make a name for themselves in their new surroundings.
> 
> What new alliances and rivalries will emerge now that these new competitors have made Team Red their home?











*Will Stephanie McMahon continue to overrule Kurt Angle’s decisions?*​


> If you thought the issues between Raw Commissioner Stephanie McMahon and General Manager Kurt Angle ended at WrestleMania, you’ve got another thing coming.
> 
> This past Monday night, Angle determined that neither Kevin Owens nor Sami Zayn would be joining Raw following their WrestleMania defeat to Daniel Bryan & Shane McMahon and after the two fought each other to a No Contest the week prior on Team Red when a roster spot was on the line, but Stephanie decreed that The Olympic Hero had made his decision based on emotion, awarding Raw contracts to the leaders of The “Yep!” Movement.
> 
> Is Raw in the midst of a power struggle, and, if so, will opportunistic Superstars like Owens & Zayn take advantage?











*Could we soon have “Woken” Raw Tag Team Champions?*​


> The pairing of “Woken” Matt Hardy and Bray Wyatt has been “delightful” to say the least. The former rivals rolled through Titus Worldwide and The Revival in the Tag Team Eliminator, earning an opportunity to battle Cesaro & Sheamus for the Raw Tag Team Titles — which are currently in abeyance — at the Greatest Royal Rumble event
> 
> Can The Woken One and The Deleter of Worlds continue to gain momentum before their title opportunity in Saudi Arabia?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:brock3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'll be watching for Brock. I don't give a rat's ass about any of Steph's dramas.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

It's hard to get excited about Raw after seeing it get decimated in the shakeup :draper2


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I'll be watching, I want to see how the people that got traded and called up make out. Really hoping KO and Sami don't get stuck in another long and tedious authority story.


----------



## Jess91 (Feb 19, 2017)

im looking forward to it, 
hopefully we'll get another awkward ronda/natty moment too.


----------



## Broccoli Laser (Apr 21, 2018)

Nowadays I only watch WWE whenever Brock is around because he brings a sense of legitimacy to the game.. 

But I'll miss the young Brock when he still care.


----------



## neegit (Apr 20, 2018)

Explain something to me - *I don't understand the criticism against the finisher-fest Mania main event match between Brock and Roman this year. Yes, it was finisher after finisher after finisher. It might understandably turn off some, but the problem is the very same people loved Kevin Owens vs John Cena series of matches on RAW and PPVs, which were also total finisher-fest and big move spamming. How can one love that and hate this match? Is it bias because Roman is involved?*


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Please don't let Ronda squash Sarah. 

Oh joy, Brock "thinks it's real" Lesnar is here. I wonder who he'll try to hurt next.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Xobeh said:


> Please don't let Ronda squash Sarah.


I'd bet money half the reason Asuka's streak was ended was so they could start doing a streak with Ronda without framing it as if Asuka is her competition, because they want to do Ronda/Charlotte.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

neegit said:


> Explain something to me - *I don't understand the criticism against the finisher-fest Mania main event match between Brock and Roman this year. Yes, it was finisher after finisher after finisher. It might understandably turn off some, but the problem is the very same people loved Kevin Owens vs John Cena series of matches on RAW and PPVs, which were also total finisher-fest and big move spamming. How can one love that and hate this match? Is it bias because Roman is involved?*


Because Roman is hated so crowds weren't into it in the slightest (that can play a massive part in helping a match seem good) and the finisher fest style has got a lot more flak recently then it did back then plus the match between Brock and Roman was way more than just an average finisher fest that was just absolutely ridiculous and not in a good way.

I despised it and this is from someone who defends Reigns in terms of the actual performer. I can't compare too much to KO and Cena in terms of quality since I didn't watch those so I only commented about the factors I'm aware of someone who watched the match can give you more info.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The GRR is already this Friday?

Geez, time flies.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

neegit said:


> Explain something to me - *I don't understand the criticism against the finisher-fest Mania main event match between Brock and Roman this year. Yes, it was finisher after finisher after finisher. It might understandably turn off some, but the problem is the very same people loved Kevin Owens vs John Cena series of matches on RAW and PPVs, which were also total finisher-fest and big move spamming. How can one love that and hate this match? Is it bias because Roman is involved?*


It's easy to explain. EVERY BIG FEUD since then has been this. It was fresh and new back in 2015 (though I didn't like it as much as everyone else did), and now everyone is desensitised and it's now become an annoyance. 

And any match in general, with or without Roman, that has 5 finishers hit on someone and they still kick out, will be shit on. Even Roman fans hated it.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Shall be a interesting Raw episode due to the aftermath of the Superstar Shake Up. *_


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Brock said:


> :brock3


Let's see what we get from this $100K appearance. :brock2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Clique said:


> Let's see what we get from this $100K appearance. :brock2


At least 5 bounces :brock3


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

Have they bothered to explain why Roman is getting another shot at Brock?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Have they bothered to explain why Roman is getting another shot at Brock?


Probably the same reason Nakamura is getting another shot at AJ, just because.


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

Clique said:


> Probably the same reason Nakamura is getting another shot at AJ, just because.


But Nakamura attacked AJ after the match, a tactic that has furthered thousands of wrestling feuds. Roman gets another shot just because...of Vince’s crush on him?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> But Nakamura attacked AJ after the match, a tactic that has furthered thousands of wrestling feuds. Roman gets another shot just because...of Vince’s crush on him?


It's the battle to be Vince's Boy!


WWE is just inconsistent with these title shots and rematches and they will continue to be. I stopped questioning the logic behind it years ago. One month they are fighting in the Rumble like it's their only shot in hell at getting a title match at Mania, then a couple weeks later 6 guys get a shot at the title before Mania. 

Funny they had No. 1 Contenders matches for both tag team title matches at the GRR.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Clique said:


> Probably the same reason Nakamura is getting another shot at AJ, just because.


If only WWE had a competent writing team, Nakamura's constant stalking and harassing of AJ Styles would have been clearly explained as the reason why they are having another title match.

Unfortunately, WWE's writers are a bunch of idiots, therefore the fact that AJ agreed to put the title on the line just to get a shot at kicking Nakamura's ass is kind of implied, but not openly stated.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Wolfgang said:


> Have they bothered to explain why Roman is getting another shot at Brock?


Find out on the internet. That's how Roman gets his news.

But really, there's nobody in competition. Miz is on SD, Finn is after IC title, Seth is IC champ, Braun is... babysitting and Cena is a free agent. Oh and Elias is there to get squashed, apparently.

It could have been Joe but for some reason he's interested in SD.


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

Xobeh said:


> Find out on the internet. That's how Roman gets his news.
> 
> But really, there's nobody in competition. Miz is on SD, Finn is after IC title, Seth is IC champ, Braun is... babysitting and Cena is a free agent. Oh and Elias is there to get squashed, apparently.
> 
> It could have been Joe but for some reason he's interested in SD.


It is just really random. I know some people are comparing this to Nakamura, but that is a case of a feud continuing because of a heel turn/attack. There is an ongoing rivalry there. With Reigns he got slaughtered at WM and now he is given another Title shot, and that conflicts with this whole idea they want to push that Roman is anti-Authority and fighting against Vince's boy; Brock Lesnar when the Authority are handing him Title matches for no reason.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Don't care about Brock. Do care about Seth, Roman, Finn and Drew McIntyre.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Looking forward to see how Lashley is used tomorrow night.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Rumor has it Sasha Banks, Bayley and Natalya vs The Riott Squad is gonna happen on this show.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing Ziggler/McIntyre.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

American_Nightmare said:


> Rumor has it Sasha Banks, Bayley and Natalya vs The Riott Squad is gonna happen on this show.


:rock5

Lolwtf? 

Neither brand knows wtf to do with any of their women... :kurtcry3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:brock3 appears which is big moolah for him. :vince$


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Can't believe that I am looking forward to Ziggler. McIntyre has added that interest for me.

Looking forward to seeing whats next for some of the roster after the shakeup. Please Vince, just turn Roode heel. Stop being so stubborn.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

:lol He's like a lazy cat sitting on his food watching for anyone coming.:laugh:

It would be fun if another lazy cat looking guy would defeat him like Bray Wyatt or Mojo Rawley, instead of boring Roman Reigns...


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Haven't watched Raw since I was at Mania....I also hate the new Raw roster.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

Wolfgang said:


> But Nakamura attacked AJ after the match, a tactic that has furthered thousands of wrestling feuds. Roman gets another shot just because...of Vince’s crush on him?


Well, you can’t attack someone that isn’t there, so they just decided to skip that step, that logic, and that cohesion. Just typical WWE. We all know that Vince at the helm that there never really has been any storyline with cohesive consistency.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

And just like with Mania b4 it & this "LAMEST" Royal Rumble in the desert I just really feel like..........................


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes thank goodness Brock is back. Tired of seeing these effeminate Vanilla midgets ruining Raw every week. Hopefully Brock massacres Fandango and Tyler breeze tonight.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

If that six woman tag does happen, I'm sure it was set up to give Ronda something to feast on.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Interested to see how Raw shapes up after last weeks shakeup.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm ready for Raw


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

So, what's new on Raw?

Haven't really tuned in since the day after Mania (which was disappointing).

What superstars are now on there and what are the latest feuds?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ziggler and McIntyre hold my interest. Looking forward to Seth burning RAW down.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Looking forward to more "go away," "delete," "you suck," "stfu," and "fuck you Roman" chants and boos for Roman.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I won't lie, I do have some morbid curiosity with what they do with the new roster. Like, what direction to guys like Braun, Balor, Rollins, Lashley, etc. take.

And who among the new guys like McIntyre, Ziggler, Corbin, Gable, etc. make an impact. Or, you know, are allowed to make an impact.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988508019964203009


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Slice Wrestling is fake news.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Can't wait for Lesnar and Heyman to come out to see Heyman cut the exact same promo for the 862nd time whilst Lesnar stands there doing nothing.

Well worth the money that man.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988523210764251136


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This will have to be recorded because I'm off out early tomorrow, after the shake up though I can see myself skipping about two hours worth. Rollins, Strowman and Elias are the only guys I'm interested in, hopefully KO and Zayn get some decent booking, apart from that the roster is horrific, I have no interest in McIntyre now they've partnered him with Ziggler.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Vince McMahon, Linda, and Stephanie as well as Shane Douglas attended Bruno Sammartino's funeral.

RAW tonight is going to be difficult for me to watch. 

- Vic


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm sick and as such, I'm completely sober for this.
If there's Riott Squad in the mix then ideally Ronda breaks more arms or punches more tits.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's St. Louis. I wonder if they book Orton in a dark match even though he is on SDL.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Heavily doubt I watch live, three hours are too much and don’t care for any of the geeks on the roster. Only one I care about is Lesnar


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

SmackDown crew has a house show in Bowling Green, Kentucky. I highly doubt Orton will show in St. Louis.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Gonna watch the first hour and if it sucks i'll record the rest of it and do something else.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW 1300. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It will be interesting to see how active this thread will be after the Shake Up, with RAW getting raped last week. Honestly, the only names I care about in RAW are Rollins, Lashley and McIntyre, maybe Braun a little bit but that's about it. The tag division is trash, the womens division has some good women but they are booked like trash to make Alexa, Nia and Ronda look good, and with Roman still hogging the spotlight I guess the IC title picture will be the most interesting thing in the upcoming months.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins getting that love now.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, let's see what RAW has in store for tonight. Not expecting much.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is :trolldog writing RAW tonight? I guess we will have only 1 womens segment, that is if Steph and Ronda doesn't get their own segments


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

10 bell salute for Bruno.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RIP to one of the greatest.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*RIP* Legend. *Ave Atque Vale* Bruno. :clap


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Is :trolldog writing RAW tonight? I guess we will have only 1 womens segment, that is if Steph and Ronda doesn't get their own segments



Jesus Christ...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bruno getting that 10 bell salute. RIP


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Vince up there beside his boy of course...


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Great tribute to a legend.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Classy Bruno tribute.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Wow even Vince out there


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

RIP Bruno.

Look at Vince and Roman.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> Vince up there beside his boy of course...


Normally he'd be next to HHH, but guessing he already left for Saudi.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how they're doing a tribute to somebody who died and people still have to complain about Roman fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Garden.

:mark:


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I saw Ronda.
Okay so this RAW isn't a total waste.

Pretty neat of them to pay respects, though.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

So Brock is at Raw, and is apparently supposed to be “Vince’s boy” ... and who’s up front and centre standing right next to Vince McMahon? Yep. Roman Reigns.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bill Apter. :mark


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bruno was a fucking tank.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Jesus Christ...




Oh GOD this is happening? Jesus [emoji849][emoji849][emoji849]


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

We're here...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bruno carried this company on his back in its nascent years. He deserves all these accolades and more.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:Brock


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good tribute to Bruno


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

And we immediately kill the vibe by bringing Brock out lol. Notice he couldn't be bothered to stand out there for the tribute.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:brock
:mark:


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Gotta hand it to the wwe they really do amazing tribute packages


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I decided to watch. Awesome tribute, cool they were playing Skillet too


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

"Everybody in the world knew Bruno"

I think there might be 3% of people in my country to have ever heard of him. 5% tops.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I like how Vince doesn't want them to mention the Wrestlemania number because it will make it seem old, but then has them mention the RAW episode number.

DAT WWE LOGIC!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ahhh shucky ducky quack quack


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Coach got replaced?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Commercial already.

:lmao


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Here comes the lazy asshole with his boring mouthpiece. The most stale act on the planet.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Vince's boy vs. Vince's cabana boy. :reigns2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So do any of yall actually plan on watching the greatest royal rumble? I haven't decided if I want to dedicate the time to it or not.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Let's see Brock earn his 100k by bouncing around for 5 minutes and saying nothing.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

7 mins in, already a commercial :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

“MY CLIENT, BUUUUURRRROOCCKKKK LESSNNNAAARRRRRR WILL TAKE ROMAN REIGNS TO SOO. PLEX. SIT. TEE.”

Blah blah blah I am BEYOND over Heyman’s promos.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Lesnar gets to the ring then an adbreak.
Guess he's not that important anymore.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Can this thread be re named to BOOK IS BACK BABYYYYYYYY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> So do any of yall actually plan on watching the greatest royal rumble? I haven't decided if I want to dedicate the time to it or not.


The card is awful and some of the matches don't even have stories going into them (Taker/Rusev, Cena/HHH). The actual Rumble itself, the winner wins a lousy trophy and nothing else, so that's meaningless. Only match I'm looking forward to is the IC Title Ladder match.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Solf said:


> "Everybody in the world knew Bruno"
> 
> I think there might be 3% of people in my country to have ever heard of him. 5% tops.


At the time, man.
In the 80s/90s everyone knew who the fuck Hogan was. Nobody knew anything other than "he was the wrestling guy".
Same with Bruno I imagine.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

It's amazing how badly WWE fucked up with Roman's "Brock is a part timer who doesn't care promo". Brock was immensely over before it, nowhere near as much since then. They thought it would make Roman loved/cheered, and it backfired big time as he's still hated. All it did was cool off Brock. Stupid fucking company.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hopefully Reigns comes out right away and tells Heyman to shut up.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Say whatever you want about WWE, but they do pretty good video packages. I've never seen or heard about Bruno Sammartino until 2015 but with that one video package I really do believe he was one of the GOATs.

Brock opening the show? Probably is going downhill after this and the video package.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm glad we're getting Brock out of the way first. Will make the rest of the show more entertaining for me :lol


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

I didn't see him but was Brock even there standing to pay respect to Bruno? if not, what a piece of shit.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

ROLLINS said:


> The card is awful and some of the matches don't even have stories going into them (Taker/Rusev, Cena/HHH). The actual Rumble itself, the winner wins a lousy trophy and nothing else, so that's meaningless. Only match I'm looking forward to is the IC Title Ladder match.


Wait...the winner of the Rumble doesn't even earn a title shot or anything? it's just a lame trophy? LOL yeah guess i'm passing.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> So do any of yall actually plan on watching the greatest royal rumble? I haven't decided if I want to dedicate the time to it or not.


It's on at 4pm I think here - I'll just leave work early and head home to watch it. Or probably stay at work and watch it/order some food in.
Not sure which but I will watch it, at least for the RR and the HHH/Cena match. I might take a look at both tag matches too.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Crowd booing Heyman and Brock. I love it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ugh, I'm so tired of this storyline.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I still find it weird that Heyman doesn't have his ponytail anymore.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

That 50 man battle royal at TGRR is gonna be a bit of a nightmare to watch. Gonna be so long and boring and the winner only gets a friggin trophy.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

I cant listen to Heyman anymore same shit every time


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This shit is so repetitive.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SAME OLD SHIT.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I'm glad to hear fans booing Lesnar and Heyman finally. It's fine to have him around as a special attraction but I'm long since done with him as champion. This torturous Roman coronation story arc needs to fucking end already.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG, still mentioning Taker, too. Stop the pain.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Brock must be in a good mood today.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Every time Heyman mentions Brock breaking the Streak they should have Undertaker appear and kick him in the balls.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Crowd needs to grow a pair and boo this shit out of the ring.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't get that anymore - Lesnar beat Undertaker, as did Reigns, it's not something special now.
Lots of people have beaten Cena, too.

Paul, give me something unique Lesnar has done please.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They COULD use Roman to get other guys over and make lots of stars. 

But instead they use lots of stars to get Roman over and end up with no stars.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

This boring fuck is talking like Mania was yesterday, it's been 3 weeks you fat fuck.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Uh. How was 34 the biggest Mania ever? It wasn't :lol


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

blah blah same ole shit from Heyman

Just stfu and go away already.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I can't believe it would ever come to the point that I hate Heyman on the mic.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

How many times have we seen this shit already? How can this guy get paid to do the same shit over and over and just stand there smiling? Lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Heyman must absolutely hate cutting promos at this point.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Paul, again, the PPVs aren't PG...

I'm thinking Paul Heyman is taking up Coachman's style: watch as little as possible and make stuff up.

Give me Steph. Give me her right now beating down Ronda. I would happily take it over this garbage.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

OMG can Heyman please shut the fuck up already.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Is Paul Heyman even allowed in Saudi Arabia...?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Paul Heyman is very full of himself and his promos for someone who just repeats the exact same promo every single time he’s out there.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm really surprised that Brock is going overseas for this show tbh :lmao


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

a handful of Roman chants lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still wondering why both Nakamura and Roman are getting rematches this Friday, especially Roman, who basically got squashed.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

6 people cheering Roman


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

BTW World Greatest Rumble is going up aginst the nba playoffs and nfl draft day 2.

Good luck with that WWE.LOL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That title is so fucking ugly. :lol

That weak-ass chant.

:mj4


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Are there plants in the crowd to chant for Roman?


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

So pathetic, they have plants to chant Roman.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

They did it.
They actually made the crowd cheer for Reigns.

How do it? Get Heyman to drive the fucking "beast" into the ground.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Those deafening Roman chants. :reigns2


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> BTW World Greatest Rumble is going up aginst the nba playoffs and nfl draft day 2.
> 
> Good luck with that WWE.LOL


And Infinity War


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This has gone on long enough. Wrap it up.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

So Lesnar will finally lose in a fucking cage match in fucking KSA? How many years did they waste for this?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

HA! They zoom into the 3 people chanting Roman


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> BTW World Greatest Rumble is going up aginst the nba playoffs and nfl draft day 2.
> 
> Good luck with that WWE.LOL


Uh, it's on the network. They're not trying to do a TV rating. They could care less about how many people watch it live. This is about oil money.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Those chanters had to be plants.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

"greatest cage fight"
*boops Lesnar on the nose*


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

please chant Boring.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

The Big Dog getting a big pop.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jesus that Promo was unbearable.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Brock & Paul's promo = STALE !


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

This is fucking torture and they keep making it worse


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman got cheered because they were tired of listening to Heyman :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is so boring shut the fuck up Heyman. Like someone else said, can Heyman enter that country? Not being anti Semite just curious.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Just please end this storyline already. Just give Reigns the title and end everyone's pain.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why do I feel like Roman is winning the title in this cage match?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock vs. Shamrock in a Lion's Den match. :yes


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I wish they’d hurry up and take the title off Brock and give it to Reigns already so we can finally get it over with and MOVE FUCKING ON!!!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you Roman, thank you.
And yeah, Cole, we saw him at the start there. You know, at the start up front?

Ah, Booker's sweet voice.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

that old guy with the thumbs down lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

There's some VERY salty people in this thread :lmao Can't handle that Roman actually has fans so they claim it's "plants" cheering for him. Get real.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

The never ending feud.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Plants in the audience I mean what the hell? Every time I think it can’t get worse, it does. Please I give up just give him his stupid run already I’ll just watch smackdown.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Mango13 said:


> Jesus that Promo was unbearable.


WWE logic. Reigns whines about Lesnar not being there, then waits 20 minutes before calmly walking to the ring. :hmmm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Again with the "odds are stacked against him" :eyeroll. Shut the fuck up with that

Now Roman comes out, great :fuck


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988573447348408320


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I just tuned in. I see Coach is not on commentary tonight. And as much as I like Paul Heyman he needs something new. His Brock promos are getting stale.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Simon Miller up sign lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Fugg off Roman!


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

WWE's Roman plants sound like they're mic'd up.:ha


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

bradatar said:


> This is so boring shut the fuck up Heyman. Like someone else said, can Heyman enter that country? Not being anti Semite just curious.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Do they not allow Jewish people in Saudi Arabia?  

Either way, there’s no point having him there. He won’t be cutting any promos and it’ll be a cage match so what’s the point in him flying all the way over there?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's it?

:lmao


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Either St. Louis is a massive outlier or WWE pulled out a lot of smoke and mirrors with this crowd tonight.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

I think they are now planting Roman fans on the front rows. Vince’s new plan to get Roman cheered.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Least he kept it short.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Those Roman fans in the front are a prop from WWE.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

ha ha this feud is so uninteresting, no one cares..as usual his handful of fans on here stick up for him....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Roman came out just for that? :lol :lol this company. :done


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

We endured a 15 minute Heyman promo for Roman to come out and say one sentence? this show fucking sucks so far.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wonder how much WWE paid those 5-6 guys to chant for Roman?


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Could those plants be any more obvious? :lol


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

That was the worst segment in the history of this business. I'd rather just watch Shockmaster.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

10 Woman Tag Team main event fpalm


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

women main eventing raw.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Obvious Roman Plants = Check

Fuckery with Crowd noise = Check 


This company is beyond pathetic now. Vince needs to just stop already.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Better promo than Heyman's.* Belee Dat*. :reigns2


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn got their own talk show on Raw. wens3*_


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias concert to save us! :mark


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

The easiest 100k anyone will ever make.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh, what a fucking promo by Reigns, breathtaking. It's 2018 and this fuck is still saying "believe that".


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

them having those plants just goes to show you they will NEVER give up on this clown.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

10 Women tag is the main event?
















This shit blows.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Goddamn, they're actually using plants now? And they're fucking mic'd too fp


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

26 mins and i'm bored shitless, roll on smacksown


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I get the mass slimming for the Octagon's cardio and being careful reentering the USADA pool, but man is is strange to see Brock that lean without being yoked at the same time. Guy looks like he may even be under 265.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> women main eventing raw.


Get to go to bed a half an hour early


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck, the 10 women tag is the main event? Them ratings are gonna drop so hard


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Sami and Kevin Show?!

With Angle as the first guest?

Yeah, I have a feeling I'll be entertained.

I hope SDL Kami is dead though...


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

just look at the placement during the tribute...Roman standing dead center next to Vince. How much more obvious can you get?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RubberbandGoat said:


> ha ha this feud is so uninteresting, no one cares..as usual his handful of fans on here stick up for him....


So you'll be making a thread about how nobody cares soon right?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I’m all for women main eventing, but a pointless 10 woman tag match? Could they not have done anything better?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If those were plants, they didn't do a great job. There were definitely cheers, but definitely boos, as well. This might've been one of the legit 50/50 crowds. Reigns has been cheered in St. Louis before. It's a mark crowd mostly these days, which is fine. Just end this storyline already, for the love of God.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Of course Heyman is allowed in - he's got an American passport since he's born there so just claim he's not of Jewish faith.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That was a very weak payoff for such a long rambling Heyman promo. These people honestly don't have a clue on what they have been doing over the last three weeks since Mania.

Anything less than Reigns giving Lesnar a hell of a beatdown and pinning him this Friday would be disappointing.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Happy Brock is Happy!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn got their own talk show on Raw. wens3*_


Something else to actually get excited for about RAW. :mark


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is already the worst.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Guys, Roman Reigns fucked my mother.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

RubberbandGoat said:


> just look at the placement during the tribute...Roman standing dead center next to Vince. How much more obvious can you get?


What tribute, I missed it?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

How the fuck do you guys know that those people are plants? Can you guys really not grasp that people actually do like Roman?

I was literally ringside for Mania and Raw a few weeks ago, with a Roman sign and cheering for him. I was no plant.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

So by standing there like an ape, Lesnar made more money than what I make in 5 years, and I work 10 hours a day. That's just great.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Paul Heyman spoiler = Brock wins


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Roode interrupting Elias.

:hmm:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Not even a little tune by Elias.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Elias needs not to job this week.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Roode and Elias?

I'm here for this.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Really, Elias didn't even get to say anything? Ridiculous.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Ambrose Girl said:


> How the fuck do you guys know that those people are plants? Can you guys really not grasp that people actually do like Roman?
> 
> I was literally ringside for Mania and Raw a few weeks ago, with a Roman sign and cheering for him. I was no plant.


I honestly also thought it were plants, because it were 4-5 people in one part of the arena that screamed their lungs out like maniacs, Just didn´t sound organic.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> How the fuck do you guys know that those people are plants? Can you guys really not grasp that people actually do like Roman?
> 
> I was literally ringside for Mania and Raw a few weeks ago, with a Roman sign and cheering for him. I was no plant.


Same reason that people believe anything they hear as rumours - they just wanna pretend they know more than anyone else watching the show.

You'd have to counter the huge amount of boos that Reigns normally gets - it wouldn't really be possible without wasting a lot of seats for people who would be paying and buy merch. It's not a smart move but these are smarks so...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> That was a very weak payoff for such a long rambling Heyman promo. These people honestly don't have a clue on what they have been doing over the last three weeks since Mania.
> 
> Anything less than Reigns giving Lesnar a hell of a beatdown and pinning him this Friday would be disappointing.


Definitely won't be a beat down. Reigns gets his ass handed to him, then comes back. Highly doubt they go surprising.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

WWE attempt #2 to make Roode something. Nope.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm just ready for Reigns to win at this point, i have been for awhile.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lame, they should allow Elias some time to do his thing instead of interrupting him right away.

I really don't see it with Roode.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Face Roode is < Heel Roode.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Here comes Mr. Theme Song. Looks like they cooled of on Elias, FUCK.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Bobby Roode would be dead as a door nail without that entrance music


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

This Raw is already awful. 

Brock vs Roman = ick.

Roode is awful as a face, and Elias didn't even get to play a song.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Corey, you forgot to add "and if you're in Ireland, you get to leave work early and get drunk at 4pm"


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

THE MAN said:


> Elias needs not to job this week.


They need an actual midcard for him to dominate. He should be the crown Jewel of the midcard running around with the IC title. Instead they have main event guys holding the title constantly


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Definitely won't be a beat down. Reigns gets his ass handed to him, then comes back. Highly doubt they go surprising.


Probably, what I really don't look forward to is Reigns winning the title by "escaping" the cage.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They must be out of material for Elias with his songs right now.

:mj4


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Roode tryna work a knee injury into the match..

But will Elias go with it?


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Wait, what happened to Coach?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Another commercial.....


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

So is this greatest royal rumble a sellout I hear its a 60k stadium its in.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can't believe I'm gonna say this, but they need to keep Booker on commentary and not bring back Coach. 

Coach did pretty fucking awful.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I really hope WWE goes to FOX. Would cutdown on these commercials..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Probably, what I really don't look forward to is Reigns winning the title by "escaping" the cage.


I can't see them doing that unless he does the unlikely heel turn. What's likely is he slips out the F5, bounces off the rope, ducks a clotheslines, bounces off other rope, then spear. I'm just ready for him to hold the title again. Don't care how they get there at this point


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Don’t they know that roode interrupting Elias is a heel move. ? Everyone wants to know what WWE stands for and roode ruined it


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

This crowd is dead as a doornail.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Awareness said:


> Wait, what happened to Coach?


Just a one off. Booker is doing commentary this week.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Probably, what I really don't look forward to is Reigns winning the title by "escaping" the cage.


Heyman said the spoiler alert. Means Brock is winning


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

Does every TV match have to have someone sent outside or a dive to the outside to go to commercials? Kinda takes you out of it


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> How the fuck do you guys know that those people are plants? Can you guys really not grasp that people actually do like Roman?
> 
> I was literally ringside for Mania and Raw a few weeks ago, with a Roman sign and cheering for him. I was no plant.


I know Roman has his fans, a lot indeed, but let's face it, in 3 years with the mega push have you ever hear grown men (not women or children) make that much noise for him? I haven't, so chances that those were plants are very high.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Looks like I caught a lucky break. My cardiologist appointment is the same time as GRR, so I can't see it. All the "excitement" might have finished me off.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Don’t they know that roode interrupting Elias is a heel move. ? Everyone wants to know what WWE stands for and roode ruined it


Only problem is none of the idiot fans there tonight booed Roode when he interrupted Elias.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I can't see them doing that unless he does the unlikely heel turn. What's likely is he slips out the F5, bounces off the rope, ducks a clotheslines, bounces off other rope, then spear. I'm just ready for him to hold the title again. Don't care how they get there at this point


I've also been wanting for him to hold the top title again but I also want it to be right so that he feels like a worthy champion and has momentum. Winning it by escaping the cage specially after his loss at Mania doesn't really helps with that.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> I know Roman has his fans, a lot indeed, but let's face it, in 3 years with the mega push have you ever hear grown men (not women or children) make that much noise for him? I haven't, so chances that those were plants are very high.


Not to mention you could tell the people chanting were way high in the mix, as though they were either mic'd or the levels were adjusted to pick them up over everyone else.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

spagbol said:


> Does every TV match have to have someone sent outside or a dive to the outside to go to commercials? Kinda takes you out of it


Not only that, why does momentum always change during the break lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So 40 minutes in and nothing of significance has happened. Nice.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Isuzu said:


> Heyman said the spoiler alert. Means Brock is winning


He always says that.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh no, that picture in picture thing again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fuck this advert in the middle of a match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Greatest Royal Rumble does look like a really good card. Probably gonna have to check it out.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

At this point I don't think they've decided who's winning that match yet.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

same old shit Brock comes out. Heyman blah blah blah. What a waste of what was it $127,000 for that. 

Glad I can go to sleep early after knowing the main event.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I hate these promos in the middle of a match, it's like them saying "this match isn't important"

Wait, Shane is part of the Battle Royal? :fuck


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

C'mon Elias. Win!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What does the winner of the greatest royal rumble get, exactly?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I missed the announcement so who are the women in the 5 vs 5 tag fuckery tonight?


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Roman fans, how can you want your guy to hold the title with no momentum whatsoever? You really think his booking will be better than it’s been this whole year? It’ll turn people off the product. You’re just wanting it for selfish reasons. It’s not going to make the show better with him winning it when there’s no interest in it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shane is in the battle royal? Or did I hear that wrong?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> I've also been wanting for him to hold the top title again but I also want it to be right so that he feels like a worthy champion and has momentum. Winning it by escaping the cage specially after his loss at Mania doesn't really helps with that.


I wouldn't stress on that, Reigns isn't the guy you have to worry about getting a soft win like that as a face. If he wins it's going to be on some "the big dog has slain the beast, the big dog has slain the beast" shit. H


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cole trying to put RAW over. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> What does the winner of the greatest royal rumble get, exactly?


A shitty, silver trophy. 

Yes, seriously.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> What does the winner of the greatest royal rumble get, exactly?


So they can brag about winning the biggest rumble in history. :lol


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

The greatest silver, shitty trophy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Waiting for Seth to light up this crowd. :Cocky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I wouldn't stress on that, Reigns isn't the guy you have to worry about getting a soft win like that as a face. If he wins it's going to be on some "the big dog has slain the beast, the big dog has slain the beast" shit. H


We'll see, I am watching the match with no expectations.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Elias won!

:mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias picks up the win. :mark


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lolol Roode. he fucking sucks as a face.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Elias with the cheap win?!

So is Roode still turning heel this year or no?

All that matters.

*sips coffee*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Roman fans, how can you want your guy to hold the title with no momentum whatsoever? You really think his booking will be better than it’s been this whole year? It’ll turn people off the product. You’re just wanting it for selfish reasons. It’s not going to make the show better with him winning it when there’s no interest in it


For the same reason fans of other people want to see their guy as top champ. I can handle other people being champ, but if it can be my guy why not. Y'all are going to pay attention to him and claim he's overshadowing everyone whether he's holding the top title or not, might as well put it on him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ROLLINS said:


> A shitty, silver trophy.
> 
> Yes, seriously.


Wow.. They should get a title shot, like the regular Royal Rumble. Not a fucking trophy.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

YES. the right guy won.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good to see Elias pick up the win.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Elias! :fuckyeah


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Roode already being buried on Raw lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Wow.. They should get a title shot, like the regular Royal Rumble. Not a fucking trophy.


Yep. Alot of people feel that way. It would make it feel important, at the very least.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> He always says that.


Everytime he gives a spoiler, Brock has won. Brock is winning on Friday. I've placed bets on 5dimes Everytime he has given out spoiler alert.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Matt hardy needs to whiten his bottom teeth too. Can’t just do the top, cheap ass lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> We'll see, I am watching the match with no expectations.


I'm hoping we get something quick and brutal, like Goldberg vs Lesnar 3


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

They are butchering the broken gimmick and somehow ruining Wyatt even further at the same time. 

Didn't think it was possible.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

taker1986 said:


> Roode already being buried on Raw lol.


It was a roll up win.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow, nice Greek mythlogical reference with the Oracle of Delphi,


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seems like Matt isn't allowed to cut in-ring promos.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I'm hoping we get something quick and brutal, like Goldberg vs Lesnar 3


A match similar to that was what I was expecting at Mania. We'll see what they do here, again...I have no expectations.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Taroostyles said:


> They are butchering the broken gimmick and somehow ruining Wyatt even further at the same time.
> 
> Didn't think it was possible.


Why don't you like it. Is it the cheap cloth?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:evilmatt promo > heyman's.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Just put Seth on already, please?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Isuzu said:


> Everytime he gives a spoiler, Brock has won. Brock is winning on Friday. I've placed bets on 5dimes Everytime he has given out spoiler alert.


Ok.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I was wondering the same thing Corey was about The Rock's picture. :lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Ascension/ Steiner brothers pose is so weird


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

My goodness, Matt's theme is pretty bad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rock with that weak Y chromosome.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Nobody cares about these two :mj4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They have ruined Bray's entrance.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

There is Corey with his pointless tangents, he really needs to know when to shut up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm surprised Ascension are still employed, tbh.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Rock's theme got played longer than The Ascensions :kobelol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Well I gave it an hour this show is dreadful im out.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

The snarky feud between Corey and Booker is more interesting to me than most things scheduled on this show.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The reincarted Bray Wyatt, I guess
Thanks Cole, great burrying.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Great entrance for Bray


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

When was the last time Ascension went over anybody?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look Konnor finally got so fat he now has to wear a t shirt when he wrestles, thats nice.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Corey clapping like a fucking seal.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That clapping.

:mj4


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

THE MAN said:


> When was the last time Ascension went over anybody?


September 9th 2016 on TV


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I do think The Ascension are getting released soon.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I always liked Bray's crossbody and his turn around clothesline


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This RAW has gone off the rails, where is Ronda or Rollins for that matter?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

"And the ten year old"

This is actually part of the history of WWE. That's great.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988581240268775424


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This theme.

:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Best part of RAW is up next.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

So am I not missing anything once again ?

Go Leafs Go.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The tv programming on my country is actually worse than this, that's the only reason I am watching right now lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I hope they're together a minute and aren't broking up quick for no reason. They need to start giving them Hardy compound segments tho.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

I gotta give Matt hardy some credit he is probably saving Wyatt’s career.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> This RAW has gone off the rails, where is Ronda or Rollins for that matter?


Later I assume. Ronda is involved with the women's tag match I reckon and Seth'll be out later, probably an hour or so.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

It is so weird to see Bray winning matches


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

this whole raw is pointless and just 1 big commercial for the show on Friday. 

And I am just over Sami and Kevin. Kind of wish they would go back to the Indies and actually have some good matches again for once.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

What the fuck are they doing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Xobeh said:


> "And the ten year old"
> 
> This is actually part of the history of WWE. That's great.


Nicholas is now in the same boat as Benoit: they who must not be named.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ROLLINS said:


> This theme.
> 
> :lmao


An incoherent mess.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Another Piper's Pit ripoff? What does that make it, 17 now?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

This RAW started with the train crashed off the tracks. Since then, a few people wondered "Hey! Should we get this back on the rails?" to which Vince McMahon comes by and says "Nah, leave it. Squared Circle will enjoy it at least".


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya know some themes mashed together work, like Jerishow, Rated Rko, but not Matt and Bray's the tone in each of them is too different, you go from a loud fast theme like Matt's to a slow somber guitar strum, its just horrible, like something a 10 year old edited together on audacity playing around with WWE themes.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Xobeh said:


> Later I assume. Ronda is involved with the women's tag match I reckon and Seth'll be out later, probably an hour or so.


I guess Ronda will be involved (must be why it is on the main event). I could see Rollins getting involved in the Kami Show with Angle.

Hopefully they both do something interesting because they dropped the ball with Reigns tonight (again) and those three are really the only talent on this show I am invested in.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

CRICKETS.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Finally Sami's music :mark


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bruno was one of the most naturally powerful wrestlers that I've ever seen.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Please don't do another authority figure angle with Kevin and Sami.

_Please._


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This talk show has some true comedic potential. :mark


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I think Braun will interrupt this.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Ya know some themes mashed together work, like Jerishow, Rated Rko, but not Matt and Bray's the tone in each of them is too different, you go from a loud fast theme like Matt's to a slow somber guitar strum, its just horrible, like something a 10 year old edited together on audacity playing around with WWE themes.


They're too lazy to come up with good themes in general these days.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sami :HA


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

arch.unleash said:


> Here comes the lazy asshole with his boring mouthpiece. The most stale act on the planet.


Ironic,coming from a lazy a**hole on the internet spewing the same talking points from the Roman bootlickers.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sheesh that's crickets


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I always thought the Rated RKO mash-up sounded like shit, but the JeriShow theme was fucking majestic.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

taker1986 said:


> Let's see Brock earn his 100k by bouncing around for 5 minutes and saying nothing.


U sound salty jealous.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i love kev and sami


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

"take the day off work"

You have no idea hope fucking tempted I am, mate.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sami is a damn trip.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Yeah, Heel Sami is trash and Kevin is far from what he was in NXT.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Zayn is the most cringy heel.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Steph handpicking those jewels and crushing them in her emasculating hands.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sami dancing to Kurt's theme.

:mj4


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That chair :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Awareness said:


> I always thought the Rated RKO mash-up sounded like shit, but the JeriShow theme was fucking majestic.


Really you didn't like Rated RKO, that's surprising


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

tna mention in 5...4....3


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Michael Cole says Raw had a great shake up

:HA:ha:HA:ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The chair.

:mj4


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Did Cole really just say Kurt has a lot to be proud of after the superstar shake up lol.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm glad we're getting Brock out of the way first. Will make the rest of the show more entertaining for me :lol


If you call watching vanilla midgets and effeminate dudes like fandango and no way Jose entertaining,,, then ok. To each their own, I guess.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Xobeh said:


> "take the day off work"
> 
> You have no idea hope fucking tempted I am, mate.


Call off, get some good food, get some drinks start your weekend early. Not every month you get a midday Friday ppv


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I just want to see Seth, Finn, Drew & the women's division.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This segment is dying and EAW has been below average so far.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

These two :sodone


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahahaha


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Call off, get some good food, get some drinks start your weekend early. Not every month you get a midday Friday ppv


It's actually 5PM for me since I'm in Ireland but still, I'll probably just take an hour off and get home early enough


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"You forgot Jason Jordan" :HA


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Somebody put it down.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Isuzu said:


> If you call watching vanilla midgets and effeminate dudes like fandango and no way Jose entertaining,,, then ok. To each their own, I guess.




Oh, there it is. The most retarded post of the night.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

This isn’t entertaining and it’s because of sami. Guys a dork


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

This is fucking terrible.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jason Jordan :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sami and KO absolutely shitting on Kurt hard.

:ha


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

My god


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

RONDA MENTION

I'm happy.
Ugh he's returning tonight I think


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Xobeh said:


> It's actually 5PM for me since I'm in Ireland but still, I'll probably just take an hour off and get home early enough


Damn idk why I assume everyone is American. But yeah taking off an hour early sounds solid too, a lot more responsible too.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

This RAW is terrible.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This segment is sucking most verily.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Really you didn't like Rated RKO, that's surprising


Probably because it was done in the usual lazy mash-up way where it's random intervals of one song after the other. The songs themselves don't compliment one another well, Metalingus is very high energy and hard rock while Burn In My Light is much more melodic and slower by comparison. 

JeriShow did have the benefit of having their mash-up done properly as an original song that incorporated both songs together under a unified style than trying to fit two contrasts together.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SETH. :mark: That backstage pop. :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Uh oh Seth is sending dick pics again...


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Damn idk why I assume everyone is American. But yeah taking off an hour early sounds solid too, a lot more responsible too.




Also from Ireland here ? I’m definitely watching it. But not live, because 5pm-10pm, that’s my whole day gone lol


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

They've already made Lashley an afterthought. 

The guy was so great in Impact and he's already useless again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Axel and Bo wanna be Seth's sidekicks.

:lmao


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Awareness said:


> RapShepard said:
> 
> 
> > Really you didn't like Rated RKO, that's surprising
> ...


Its the Big Show....and Jericho...how do you not like this mash-up..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So their gimmick is going to be going to every big star and trying to join them.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

It always impresses me how Angle got the "you suck" chants to work as a face.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Jericho is coming back? Is this just for the pay per view? Or will he be back for good now (untilhe goes on tour again)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bo looking more like Bray every week.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I missed the start, so do this mean Coach is gone again already?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Sethtourage :mark:


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Taroostyles said:


> They've already made Lashley an afterthought.
> 
> The guy was so great in Impact and he's already useless again.


thats WWE for you they do a great job at making everything useless pretty much.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena/Triple H is such a random match.. Should be solid though.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Awareness said:


> Probably because it was done in the usual lazy mash-up way where it's random intervals of one song after the other. The songs themselves don't compliment one another well, Metalingus is very high energy and hard rock while Burn In My Light is much more melodic and slower by comparison.
> 
> JeriShow did have the benefit of having their mash-up done properly as an original song that incorporated both songs together under a unified style than trying to fit two contrasts together.


Yeah my ear for rock and metal is trash so I've never thought of it in that way, but that makes sense. I liked both songs so at the time it was just like great lol.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Cena v HHH. This is a WM calibre card.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I wonder if this thing with the Miztourage and Rollins is just a one off and they will move on to try and join with someone else.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Xobeh said:


> It's actually 5PM for me since I'm in Ireland but still, I'll probably just take an hour off and get home early enough


I'm in Ireland too, well Belfast and i also finish work at 5pm too but my mate lives like 2 mins from my work so it works out well for me. It'll be weird watching a live PPV at like 5pm, just a nice time for ordering some take away!!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

That Greatest Royal Rumble trophy is a thing of beauty! Goes to show they actually DO have the ability to make nice trophies. Which doesn’t explain the cheap tacky Andrè the Giant and Women’s WM battle royal trophies


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Himiko said:


> Also from Ireland here ? I’m definitely watching it. But not live, because 5pm-10pm, that’s my whole day gone lol


Understandable, that's how I feel about UFC shows. It's certainly a commitment on "this is my day today"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gotta inflate those subscription rates.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh and how in hell does the GRR get probably the best theme song for a PPV in about 6 years?


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Gave the female the same spot he gave the male stars? Is this still wrestling? This is beyond pathetic. I'm out.


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

What a horrible raw this has been. 2.15am here and I’ve got work in morning, this clearly isn’t worth it. 

G’night


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Himiko said:


> That Greatest Royal Rumble trophy is a thing of beauty! Goes to show they actually DO have the ability to make nice trophies. Which doesn’t explain the cheap tacky Andrè the Giant and Women’s WM battle royal trophies


I wonder if they're using the same Andre trophy lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> I wonder if this thing with the Miztourage and Rollins is just a one off and they will move on to try and join with someone else.


Since they are gradually morphing him into a comedy figure, how about the Brauntourage?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

They probably felt bad that the women can't be apart of the Saudi show so they gave them a main event on RAW. Why a 10 woman tag though? Hopefully it's decent and not too rushed.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah my ear for rock and metal is trash so I've never thought of it in that way, but that makes sense. I liked both songs so at the time it was just like great lol.


I mean they're both great songs but they just don't sound 'right' together in my view. It's like if someone tried to mash-up Slayer with Tupac. Both amazing in their respective genres, but they'd sound fucking odd if you had one come after the other every fifteen seconds or so, hah.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Oh and how in hell does the GRR get probably the best theme song for a PPV in about 6 years?


Saudi money gets you that A++ effort :draper2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DREW.

:mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ziggler + McIntyre = :vince$


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

MY FUGGIN BRO, DREW MCINTYRE!

THE CHOSEN ONE NUCCAS!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Drew returning as a heel as Dolph's sidekick is so fucking random and makes no sense at all. Especially when he gave an interview on a Take Over pre show panel saying he was coming back to get his NXT title.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Wait, there's no more Broken Dreams theme for McIntyre? 

What is this heresy.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Crowd is asleep


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I need to see Drew vs Lashley, Braun, Reigns, and Sheamus.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

What did they do with Drew's theme?

And damn, Drew looks like fucking Ares, God of War out there.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Drew McIntyre is one ugly looking motherfucker


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I think Dana needs to ditch Titus Worldwide and join up with Ziggler & Drew.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hate these combo entry music.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DREW is fucking jacked.

:mj4


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

WTF is Dana wearing? She looks awful

McIntyre has everything to be a top star, but please bring back Broken Dreams, that is such a main eventer theme, the one he has right now isn't.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is Dana dressed like an extra from I Love Lucy?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Drew is just a big slab of manliness!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's great to see Drew back but I miss his excellent entrance video.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chris22 said:


> I think Dana needs to ditch Titus Worldwide and join up with Ziggler & Drew.


Nah she's the filling in the Oreo


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Himiko said:


> I wish they’d hurry up and take the title off Brock and give it to Reigns already so we can finally get it over with and MOVE FUCKING ON!!!


I'm how about you move on and let the rest of us enjoy the product. Brock is the most legit champ ever. If you want to see effeminate vanilla midgets as champions then go watch ring of honor or impact wrestling.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So these motherfuckers Cmoose go from a crappy non transition between Wyatt and Hardy's intros making that combo rough to go through to just throwing in a bloody record scratch between McIntyre and Ziggler's themes?

Fucking.
Pros.

maisielol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Apollo got his last name back.:xavier


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Dana looks like a teacher from a cartoon


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Hopefully they don't give up on McIntyre this time around, he has a great physical style and is built like a war machine.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Zigmore!!!! :mark


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Chris22 said:


> I'm in Ireland too, well Belfast and i also finish work at 5pm too but my mate lives like 2 mins from my work so it works out well for me. It'll be weird watching a live PPV at like 5pm, just a nice time for ordering some take away!!


I should do that too actually. I've never gotten to do that since it's too late.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dana and the Ascension being employed is something.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hawkke said:


> So these motherfuckers Cmoose go from a crappy non transition between Wyatt and Hardy's intros making that combo rough to go through to just throwing in a bloody record scratch between McIntyre and Zigglers theme?
> 
> Fucking.
> Pros.
> ...


An incoherent mess.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charly :book


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I can't believe they stuck Drew with Dolph.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Wwe is so bad


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Drew is a STAR.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is Charly using her pijamas?

I wish I looked like Drew, he can get all the ass he wants :sadbecky


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Love this pairing doe!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i'm liking this drew and ziggler team, bet they fuck it up


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Drew already > Dolph.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Isuzu said:


> I'm how about you move on and let the rest of us enjoy the product. Brock is the most legit champ ever. If you want to see effeminate vanilla midgets as champions then go watch ring of honor or impact wrestling.




Eh newsflash dickwad, you’re on a wrestling forum, literally the whole point of them is to post opinions. If you feel like that is stopping you from enjoying the product, that’s your problem. Get the fuck off the forum if that’s how you feel. 

Oh and effeminate vanilla midgets? Sounds like you have a severe masculinity inferior complex. Seriously, grow the fuck go you absolute retard.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GABLE!!! YES!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

There has been nothing but tag matches.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Why Dolph? McIntyre would have made a better third member of the Bar.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Gable should have been Kurt's son, fr.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:lmao Gable and Kurt look like twins.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Angle's true son!!! :mark


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LMFAO Jinder!!!


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Jobber dot com


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

McIntyre cut a pretty decent promo there, too bad that intensity was swiftly ruined when they showed Dolph Ziggler with his hair tied back like a teenage girl about to do her homework while chatting on the phone to her boyfriend.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't appreciate Dolph and Drew as a team, but I do appreciate seeing Drew in general.

The guy is a BEAST, he looks so damned good.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok, now that bit was a little funny with the Nicholas reference. :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Drew killed it out there. Maybe this pairing will work, but it's gotta be transitory to reintroduce him on the roster.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok, but seriously, why you keep pushing Roman when you have Drew? That promo was better than 95% of Roman promos, he is arguably better looking and a better worker. Hell, I think he is younger as well.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lol I'll admit, comparing Gable to Nicholas was funny. Best line Jinder's ever delivered. Rest of the promo sucked.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Finally Kurt in the same room with true son Gable.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hopefully Jinder gets a win over Gable.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jinder with that shovel.:buried


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

mini me though, wow he went there lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That's the funniest thing Jinder has ever said.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Keep forgetting that Gable is on Raw now.

Happy he's on the same roster as Seth.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

They mentioned the kid Nicholas again.
Please keep this up.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I am expecting a Gable/Jordan feud once he comes back.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Gable should have made a dead Bruno joke if they're going to do that to Verne.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I just literally think "oh go away" whenever I see Jinder :lol


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm secretly hoping for a 3MB reunion.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Gable about to job to Jinder :fuckthis


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Ok, but seriously, why you keep pushing Roman when you have Drew? That promo was better than 95% of Roman promos, he is arguably better looking and a better worker. Hell, I think he is younger as well.


Because Drew just got back and he had the whole chosen one thing fail on him too. He'll get a big push tho in due time


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Best line Jinder ever said, but pretty shitty to shit on someone who just died yesterday, and possibly killed themselves on top of it. 

PG doesn't necessarily mean classy..


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Jaysus Jinder looked gigantic next to Gable


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mordecay said:


> Ok, but seriously, why you keep pushing Roman when you have Drew? That promo was better than 95% of Roman promos, he is arguably better looking and a better worker. Hell, I think he is younger as well.


AND he's bigger than the supposed Big Dog is, McIntyre is everything you'd want in a FOTC, Great look, dude legit looks like a Greek god statue come to life, can wrestle his ass off, looks like a beast and has intensity and can cut a damn good promo.

Its ridiculous you got a bum like Roman being pushed as the FOTC when you got fucking McIntyre on your roster.

Guess the one thing holding McIntyre back is he isn't related to The Rock.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Remember those lollipops that used to sponsor WWE, and Cole always having to say “KEEP ON SUCKING”. That was fun


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Gable is going to lose to Mahal even after his size comments, isn't he? fpalm


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Okay, I'm indifferent to Chad Gable but let's be real: nobody is getting over with that theme.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Glad Gable got to keep that theme song.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MONDAY NIGHT MAHA*RAW*JA!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

nm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, at least he kept the AA music


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

If the WWE is going to manipulate the sound, and put plants in the front row, and make announcements the night after Mania about how the audience is basically crazy then why even have a show in front of a live audience. If you can't handle your own fanbases opinion then stop letting them be part of the show. Just prerecord it and edit them out like they do on HULU. I've never seen a company so at war with their own fanbase, it's pathetic.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MC 16 said:


> Gable is going to lose to Mahal even after his size comments, isn't he? fpalm


Well heels backing up some shit talk is how they get heel credibility right?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Jinder should take a look at Drew to see how to look jacked and built without looking like you eat steroids for breakfast.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'd give Gable a more complementary opponent than this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gable can be a fantastic underdog babyface if they book him correctly going forward..


----------



## oldschoolfan (Sep 7, 2015)

Is Sami and Kevin off my tv screen? Talk about a channel changer ugh


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Jinder should take a look at Drew to see how to look jacked and built without looking like you eat steroids for breakfast.


Neither guy looks clean, really very few on the roster do.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Well heels backing up some shit talk is how they get heel credibility right?


Right because faces don't need credibility. Anyway, I forgot that Mahal has a title shot on Friday so he should win this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988586585951105030


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Lesnar mentioned in a Bellator commercial. My god.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Too many commercials.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

ROLLINS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988586585951105030


"I LOVE YOU, FUCK YOU." 

It's not a real Iron Sheik tweet unless that is uttered.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

oldschoolfan said:


> Is Sami and Kevin off my tv screen? Talk about a channel changer ugh


They do a lot of great character work. Surprise you can't get into them


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Awareness said:


> "I LOVE YOU, FUCK YOU."
> 
> It's not a real Iron Sheik tweet unless that is uttered.


True. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Jinder is so boring. I can't be interested in anything he does.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jinder might be the most boring in ring wrestler in the business right now. No innovative or cool moves, just standard punches, stomps, rest holds and a cobra clutch slam.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988591396033462272


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

For the life of me, I'll never understand what Vince sees in Jinder.

"Lets go Gable" chants.

:bjpenn


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

It’s strange that they broke American Alpha up, only to put them back in tag teams with other partners  and now they’re finally singles competitors


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gable better not lose after getting dominated.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

How do y'all want heels to work? Jinder is one of the few heels that doesn't split the crowd. That's skills, he could do more exciting stuff, but if it's going to get cheers why do it? Gable came out to not much fanfare and Jinder has gotten the crowd behind him. That's good ring work


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE MAN said:


> Gable better not lose after getting dominated.


He will. Vince is in charge.

EDIT: NEVERMIND!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm so glad Gable got that DUB :mark :mark


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

How is beating Jinder the biggest win of Chad's career? :lmao He's a tag team champion lol.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:fuckyeah


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GABLE WITH THE WIN!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Before he left Smackdown for Raw, Shelton taught Gable the Roll-Up Surprise Victory like any good Pokemon trainer would.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cole acting like Jinder is fucking AJ Styles :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Yay. Most often, most undersized upset wrestlers do not do well.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Gable won? :wtf2

Wait, are they going to push Gable? Please WWE, do it


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

why did they draft all these jobbers to raw? am I missing something.. Just flippin through the channels.. 

Can't seem to keep it on raw cuz I keep seeing jobbers I have no interest in.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> How is beating Jinder the biggest win of Chad's career? :lmao He's a tag team champion lol.


Singles accomplishments > tag accomplishments

Beating a former WWE champ is big for his early singles career


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Please let Sarah talk.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Liv.

:trips5


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv!!!!!!!!:mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah Ronda will get involved at the main event.

I'm liking Sarah Logan and the Riots Squad.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This supposed to be his 1-2-3 Kid moment?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

What time will the Greatest Royal Rumble be in central time?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yes Riott Squad, I'm sure everybody is just so scared of you three :lmao


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Ok whoever wrote those lines for Sarah Logan should be fired onsight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> What time will the Greatest Royal Rumble be in central time?


11AM.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I thought Joe is on Smackdown, that's what was said. Now he's here.
How nice, we have the new Becky.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok, everyone who said the IIconics were the worst promo in WWE haven't heard Liv and Sarah, they were so bad. Ruby is fine.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

They’re just warming Gable up for Jordan’s return.

Unfortunately he’s still a nobody.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I can get why Sarah Logan would be down to hang out with Ruby Riott, but I'd love to know the kayfabe backstory behind Liv Morgan joining up. 

She got grounded and decided to sneak out?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988593924074688512


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Ok, everyone who said *the IIconics were the worst promo in WWE* haven't heard Liv and Sarah, they were so bad. Ruby is fine.


What!? Anyone could say honestly that!?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Natecore said:


> They’re just warming Gable up for Jordan’s return.
> 
> Unfortunately he’s still a nobody.


Yeah, I expect them to feud once Jordan returns. Maybe Jordan returns as a heel? Maybe he gets jealous that Angle is being favorable to Gable or something along this elines.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> How do y'all want heels to work? Jinder is one of the few heels that doesn't split the crowd. That's skills, he could do more exciting stuff, but if it's going to get cheers why do it? Gable came out to not much fanfare and Jinder has gotten the crowd behind him. That's good ring work


Lol Jinder could do a 450 and the crowd would still boo and no sell him, he's a foreign heel ffs.

It is possible to have a good varied in ring moveset and still get booed, Angle was a heel with a fantastic moveset back in the day and he still got booed and remained over as a heel. Same with Undertaker, dude never got cheered for all his cool moves while he was a heel.

If all heels wrestled like Jinder i'd sop watching pro wrestling, that shit puts me to sleep and makes me change the channel, not sit there and boo him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They're really honoring Bruno well.

:bjpenn


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh please. Spare us from a recap from that first segment fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Even Lesnar looks bored of Heyman's endless ramblings.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I hate recaps.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Joe! Joe! Joe!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Liv looks so out of place in The Riot Squad, i mean does she honestly look like a girl that would be friends and hang out with Ruby Riot? Ruby is like a goth punk rocker and Liv is a sporty Jersey girl.

Please pair Liv with Alexa Bliss, those two would be so good together and i could buy them as actual friends.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I still feel like they should have left the shakeup till after Backlash. Half of these matches are between people who are on separate brands :lol

I also feel like they've spent half of this show hyping the SA show. I can't wait till it actually happens.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Jinder could do a 450 and the crowd would still boo and no sell him, he's a foreign heel ffs.
> 
> It is possible to have a good varied in ring moveset and still get booed, Angle was a heel with a fantastic moveset back in the day and he still got booed and remained over as a heel. Same with Undertaker, dude never got cheered for all his cool moves while he was a heel.
> 
> If all heels wrestled like Jinder i'd sop watching pro wrestling, that shit puts me to sleep and makes me change the channel, not sit there and boo him.


How many heels can you name these days that get consistently booed and have an exciting offense? Hell even heel Angle had trouble getting booed by 2005.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Not a single WWE superstar was built up tonight as a believable next opponent for Brock to defend the title against.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

That casket match seems so random.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

It kind of annoys me how Joe is so pro-Lesnar, given how badass he looked in the feud against him. Shit, shouldn't he want Roman to win this match so he can get a title shot?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Not sure why Reigns and Nakamura are getting rematches kayfabe wise. Still hasn't been explained.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah Rollins is retaining the IC title at the Rumble.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Joe's promo > Heyman's. :mark


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Liv looks so out of place in The Riot Squad, i mean does she honestly look like a girl that would be friends and hang out with Ruby Riot? Ruby is like a goth punk rocker and Liv is a sporty Jersey girl.
> 
> Please pair Liv with Alexa Bliss, those two would be so good together and i could buy them as actual friends.


does a ******* like sarah logan look like she would hang out with Ruby Riott?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hahaha I knew they'd try Finn next :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wait Balor is smiling? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

It’s crazy to think Roman Reigns hasn’t wrestled on Raw since that Gauntlet match where Seth lasted over an hour


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These guys again.

:lol


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Balor: "Are you guys down with gay stuff?"

Dallas & Axel: "...Maybe Titus needs some errand boys."


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> How many heels can you name these days that get consistently booed and have an exciting offense? Hell even heel Angle had trouble getting booed by 2005.


I’m not asking for exciting offense from Jinder. I’d just like an actual wrestling move every so often.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I really think they tell Finn to smile as often as possible...why...who the fuck knows


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Trophies said:


> I really think they tell Finn to smile as often as possible...why...who the fuck knows


WWE's version of character development, I guess.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

ROLLINS said:


> Not sure why Reigns and Nakamura are getting rematches kayfabe wise. Still hasn't been explained.


Pretty sure the king of Saudi Arabia booked this show.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Trophies said:


> I really think they tell Finn to smile as often as possible...why...who the fuck knows


He looks ridiculous with the non-stop smiling for no reason.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

greasykid1 said:


> I’m not asking for exciting offense from Jinder. I’d just like an actual wrestling move every so often.


Eh I consider them all "wrestling moves". But if you want more grapples and such I get that then.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> How many heels can you name these days that get consistently booed and have an exciting offense? Hell even heel Angle had trouble getting booed by 2005.


Fuck i'm not saying Jinder should be doing moonsaults and shit, i just want him to add some powerhouse moves, any fucking moves, the guy has no moves practically. 

He wont start getting cheered if he adds a few simple powerhouse moves to his moveset like a powerbomb, a military press spinebuster. 

Look at Baron Corbin no one likes him and he has a better moveset than Jinder does, have you seen the Deep Six and End Of Days? Awesome fucking exciting moves and he still remains over as a heel without getting cheers. I doubt Jinder would have issues staying over as a heel with a couple of new powerhouse moves added.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Hey, guys. I don’t know if you’re aware, but there’s a network special show in Saudi Arabia on this friday.

I’m surprised they haven’t mentoned it more on RAW ... &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The amount of anti smoking ads in America is actually shocking


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Fuck i'm not saying Jinder should be doing moonsaults and shit, i just want him to add some powerhouse moves, any fucking moves, the guy has no moves practically.
> 
> He wont start getting cheered if he adds a few simple powerhouse moves to his moveset like a powerbomb, a military press spinebuster.
> 
> Look at Baron Corbin no one likes him and he has a better moveset than Jinder does, have you seen the Deep Six and End Of Days? Awesome fucking exciting moves and he still remains over as a heel without getting cheers. I doubt Jinder would have issues staying over as a heel with a couple of new powerhouse moves added.


I get that then, I like Corbin. But a lot of folk consider him a boring worker too. But yeah the Deep Six and End of Days are pretty badass. Jinder could use like a fallaway slam or Spine buster


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lashley.

:mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun :braun :braun


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Am I missing something. Did they do a video package yet for Lashley to show his previous WWE run? It's like he's just randomly back with zero build or hype.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Pronk255 said:


> does a ******* like sarah logan look like she would hang out with Ruby Riott?


No the whole group is random as fuck and none of them look like they'd be friends, i just don't give a shit about Sarah Logan, Liv is the only one care about who as i said would be perfect as Alexa's sidekick.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Damn could they be bothered to give Braun an entrance video. No reason they shouldn't be showing off his feats


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Eh I consider them all "wrestling moves". But if you want more grapples and such I get that then.


Sorry, what are you considering wrestling moves?

He has 1 move, and he didn’t use it today. Please - name 5 wrestling moves he used!


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> He looks ridiculous with the non-stop smiling for no reason.


The PG casuals love that stuff. Same as Braun acting like a giant goofball. No one allowed to outshine Roman.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Decent reaction for Lashley. Much better for :braun


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Am I missing something. Did they do a video package yet for Lashley to show his previous WWE run? It's like he's just randomly back with zero build or hype.


Not on TV, they did on YouTube lol. I'm guessing they go into it after the GRE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Am I missing something. Did they do a video package yet for Lashley to show his previous WWE run? It's like he's just randomly back with zero build or hype.


I must have missed it too. You would think they would try to highlight what was special about Lashley.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

kinda hilarious that the WWE are re-trying two late 00' failures again in Lashley and Mcintyre


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Himiko said:


> It’s crazy to think Roman Reigns hasn’t wrestled on Raw since that Gauntlet match where Seth lasted over an hour


Roman is a part timer. Didn't you get the memo?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Isuzu said:


> The PG casuals love that stuff. Same as Braun acting like a giant goofball. No one allowed to outshine Roman.


Yeah because Balor smiling like a muppet is Reigns' fault and massive conspiracy to get people to like him...


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Do yas think they’ve anything particularly interesting planned for this 10 woman Tag main event?


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Well, I just caught up with the live feed of RAW. As I can’t skip the adverts, recaps and network show shills any more, I’m off to bed!

Live WWE tv is horrific.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Himiko said:


> Do yas think they’ve anything particularly interesting planned for this 10 woman Tag main event?


6-woman tags is what WWE does when they have no ideas or plans for the women.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

THE MAN said:


> I must have missed it too. You would think they would try to highlight what was special about Lashley.




Well, his first fun wasn’t special at all, and they’d never show his TNA stuff so. Waddayado


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn can commentary stop for a second and give the match some room to breathe?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

What's the main event tonight?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

"He's got an office job".
Booker, I fucking love these random as fuck wrong stuff.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The complete focus on the Rumble is so dumb.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

greasykid1 said:


> Sorry, what are you considering wrestling moves?
> 
> He has 1 move, and he didn’t use it today. Please - name 5 wrestling moves he used!


I mean as in I don't see a brawl heavy offense and go not enough moves. As far as name 5 moves he does I have no clue, not one of my favorites. I'm sure I could wiki some or YouTube a compilation but that'd be dishonest.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Zayn just got launched.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sami's face on that Lashley throw :lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

domotime2 said:


> kinda hilarious that the WWE are re-trying two late 00' failures again in Lashley and Mcintyre


Hardcore fans love both now might as well retry it


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> I get that then, I like Corbin. But a lot of folk consider him a boring worker too. But yeah the Deep Six and End of Days are pretty badass. Jinder could use like a fallaway slam or Spine buster


Yeah thats all i'm saying, dude does nothing but restholds and strikes, he could stand to incorporate some actual slams and moves into his moveset.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is loud as fuck for this match.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OMFG!!!!

KO looked like a ragdoll after that shoulder block!!!!!!!!!!

GEEEEEESH!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

KO going FLYING :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO Braun just demolishing KO outside the ring :lmao Braun is so fucking over.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:braun is killing it!:mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braun steamrolling everybody. :braun


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Braun is on such a huge incline.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Get these hands! Get these hands! Get these hands!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

The idea that the guy who just rag dolled Zayn across the ring is having trouble carrying him on his back 2 feet is... 

:beckywhat


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That match got really fun towards the end.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

GET THESE HANDS!!!!:braun


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Dead crowd to massive "GET THESE HANDS" chants.

Braun is fucking mega over. Put the title on this guy already. *What the fuck are they waiting for?!* fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was awesome.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is Lashley's finisher seriously a fucking stalling suplex? It sure seems like it is since its been his big move he's hit the last two Raw's.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn they completely wrecked Sami and Owens :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

How long before Braun and Bobby are feuding over who destroys more


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Roman in the locker room right now watching crowd pop for Braun and crying.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

If I were to change one thing about Braun, it'd be to have him inherit the Jackknife Powerbomb as a finisher.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Sami and Kevin can't have a fucking break, no matter the roster.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

My nerves watching that Jackhammer by Lashley. One of these days the guy is just gonna prematurely fall and it’s gonna be embarrassing


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

That seemed like a decent match, saw the last half


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh great, Corbin next. I'm so excited.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Is Lashley's finisher seriously a fucking stalling suplex? It sure seems like it is since its been his big move he's hit the last two Raw's.


His real finisher is a pretty dope spear, but you know, that is also the BIG DAWG finisher so you can tell what happens.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I love Sami and Kevin. But that hot tag to Braun was fantastic.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988601996931313664


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Meh, can Rollin move on from tagging with Balor now?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Guys this doesn't mean Kami are Raw jobbers.

They were facing BRAUN and Lashley ffs.

And here goes my boy Corbin!!!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Good God this women's division...

Seeing it all in one picture just reminds me of how much of a disaster it is at the moment :lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

EOD TIME.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Fucking Baron Corbin gets hype video's and Lashely gets shit and just threw into random matches? You can tell who they value more for whatever reason.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Why the fuck is Nia in it?
I get it's going to become Ronda having to make the safe but it's _Nia_, she's the fucking champion.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Looking at the heel challengers on that 10 woman tag, Nia's potential challengers to her title is bleak as hell!


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Jedah said:


> Dead crowd to massive "GET THESE HANDS" chants.
> 
> Braun is fucking mega over. Put the title on this guy already. *What the fuck are they waiting for?!* fpalm


Because he can't wrestle. Every match of his ends the same. Every match is either a gimmick match or tag match. Vince protecting him. He is inexperienced.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Meh, can Rollin move on from tagging with Balor now?


They're all in limbo until after Backlash because they did the shakeup before it, for some reason.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth deserves a better match than a comedy squash.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

BRAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN!!!! IS FUCKING AWESOME!!!

WATCHING HIM DESTROYING SAMI ZAYN :banderas:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I feel like RAW is getting all the big guys.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

RAW mens division has the same problem that SD womens division: The face side is too OP. I mean, the face side has Seth, Roman, Finn, Strowman, Lashley and Balor; while the top heels of RAW are (if Brock doesn' stay): Elias, Corbin, KO, Sami and Jinder.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Xobeh said:


> Why the fuck is Nia in it?
> I get it's going to become Ronda having to make the safe but it's _Nia_, she's the fucking champion.


A horrible champion that can't wrestle.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Sami and KO are great at playing their roles and selling wonderfully for Braun, too. Makes it that much better.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Just tuned in to see Braun bury Kami, then saw ads for a 10 woman tag and Rollins & Braun vs Axel and Bo.

Is this how this show is going to be now? :lmao

Garbage.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Isuzu said:


> Because he can't wrestle. Every match of his ends the same. Every match is either a gimmick match or tag match. Vince protecting him. He is inexperienced.


Blah blah. That's no excuse when a Brock Lesnar who doesn't give a fuck is your champion for over a year.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

AniMetal669amer said:


> BRAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN!!!! IS FUCKING AWESOME!!!
> 
> WATCHING HIM DESTROYING SAMI ZAYN :banderas:


Braun is boring and stale. Dude can't wrestle.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Could've been the Tag Team Champions.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988599128409149440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988601996931313664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988601453462798336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988602308773720064


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ROLLINS said:


> They're all in limbo until after Backlash because they did the shakeup before it, for some reason.


The timing of the shakeup was definitely weird. After Backlash would have made more sense.

I just hope Rollins goes into a feud with someone other than Balor/Miz soon.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No way Jose already jobbing to Corbin :lol


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Jedah said:


> Blah blah. That's no excuse when a Brock Lesnar who doesn't give a fuck is your champion for over a year.


Brock Lesnar is the most legit person to ever hold a belt. Braun is boring and stale.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

It's the Caribbean version of Adam Rose.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I like the broad in red.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Just tuned in. Is Corbin on his third entrance theme?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Booker shooting on Adam Rose!!!


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> The timing of the shakeup was definitely weird. After Backlash would have made more sense.
> 
> I just hope Rollins goes into a feud with someone other than Balor/Miz soon.


Against Fandango.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> No way Jose already jobbing to Corbin :lol


No less than he deserves. :Brock


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Leather Rebel said:


> His real finisher is a pretty dope spear, but you know, that is also the BIG DAWG finisher so you can tell what happens.




So... the jackhammer and the spear.... That sounds familiar...


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Booker, I thank you for the reaction of "what". And he's not a big fan of the dance of the entourage and the bunny.
Fucking burrying No Way Jose already, thank you Booker.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh look it's Adam Rose v2.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Borin corbin


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

No... NO.....NO NO NO!!!!!!

I KNOOOOOOOOOW they aren't about to job Corbin out to NWJ?!?!?

Oh hellllllllllllllllllll no!!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Guys this doesn't mean Kami are Raw jobbers.
> 
> They were facing BRAUN and Lashley ffs.
> 
> And here goes my boy Corbin!!!


 I don't care, they were treated like jobbers on their first damn night.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

And the crowd goes mild.



Isuzu said:


> Brock Lesnar is the most legit person to ever hold a belt. Braun is boring and stale.


Calling Brock anything other than boring and stale because "legit," whatever that means. :eyeroll


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Big Bald Wolf Borin' Corbin!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Already burying NWD it seems

They cut the best part of Corbin's act, his music :fuck


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Not bad by Corbin...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This No Way Jose thing is just so Adam Rose :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

ROLLINS said:


> 11AM.


Thanks! Time zones are weird lol!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The flying fuck was with that guy in the pink shirt with his tits on display.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

I cringe whenever I hear "this guy just likes to have fun" type crap.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Bet Vince is in the back grinning and laughing thinking this shits entertaining, out of touch senile fucker.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Shawty in the red dress looking good.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Corbin preaching the truth, actually a really good simple and effective promo. Jose isn't on his level, he's just trash.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Why the fuck is Corbin/Jose promo-worthy? This is what the 7th circle of hell must be like.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Is there a future Bruan Strowman in the Congo Line?


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

We need to waste 5 minutes: The gimmick


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Vegeta said:


> I don't care, they were treated like jobbers on their first damn night.


I'll take that over the Kami thing clogging the main event scene like it did on SD. Midcard is where that stuff belongs.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corbin attacking Jose was so predictable lol :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

"you're kidding me right?"

Booker, please, just fucking replace them all. You could make RAW great again.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I have no idea what Vince sees in Corbin.

Or Cass for that matter. Cass is worse right now because he could ruin what could be a fantastic SmackDown main event.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Best thing Borin' Corbin has ever done. :clap


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Thank you, Corbin. You should have done this earlier instead of bothering with the mic.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Next week, No Way Jose loses his smile.

What is this A Moment of Bliss :lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

My MawMaw thought that guy with the pink shirt was a lady with her tits out lol! I may or may not have thought the same thing for a few seconds there.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Si quieres saltar vete al circo payaso! Disque No Way Jose :lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Anti bullying campaign that involves sending a message of bullying


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This Alexa thing with the "bullying" is so old now, it needs to end. It's boring.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:maury :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

:lmao this Bliss promo is hilarious, hope she does a different one every week.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Oh, ffs. Not this shit again... :trips7

Wow... how is this storyline still a thing?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

God Raw's women's division is in such a terrible state.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What the fuck :lol


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Are you guys not entertained? All we need now are costumed characters and dudes shoving pancakes down each other's tights and the casuals can go home happy dreaming of Roman flipping his hair winning the title.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Vegeta said:


> I don't care, they were treated like jobbers on their first damn night.


:jet5

^^My response to you and this Moment of Bliss segment.

FFS! What a jerk Bliss is! But she's gold Jerry!


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

That was pretty funny. Chill the fuck out people


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

When is Ambrose scheduled to return? I actually miss the guy, hope a heel turn is in for him when he comes back.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

No rainbow nonsense on Balor this week? Oh wait they're going to Saudi Arabia in a few days. lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

That Alexa Bliss promo was hilarious


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Instead of letting the women do a live promo they... have pre-recorded garbage.
Someone get Steph to grab the writers by the balls again please.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Goddammit, Finn. Chill out with that goofy grin all the time... PLEASE


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

WTF was that? A moment of Bliss? fpalm

And most importantly, why are you covering the new puppies Alexa? >


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexa's promo. :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

That Alexa promo lol! She always makes herself the victim somehow. She plays her heel role well. She definitely reminds me of the mean girls in high school.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I turned RAW off after Lesnar. Sounds like I made the right decision


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Alexa promo was jokes :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh good, I was worried for a second they'd disrespect Seth and cut his entrance off lol.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Sincere said:


> Goddammit, Finn. Chill out with that goofy grin all the time... PLEASE


Vince McMahon definition of a PG Babyface. Acting Goofy and effeminate wins over the crowd.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That pop.

:mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

How does Cena celebrate breaking up with Nikki Bella? Hitting the gym! :cole


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Burn it down!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Here comes the GOAT


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth!!!!:mark Good reaction!!!


----------



## Nish115 (Apr 14, 2018)

Why are they still using this theme ha


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> WTF was that? A moment of Bliss? fpalm
> 
> And most importantly, why are you covering the new puppies Alexa? >


She got implants? With an ass like that she didn’t need them IMO


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why are Bo and Axel still using Miz's music fpalm They have their own music lol.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Why are Bo and Axel using Miz's theme song after turning on him last week lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I have a feeling these two will end up on SD soon.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

These guys are still using Miz's entrance? :lol He's not even on this show anymore


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Isuzu said:


> Vince McMahon definition of a PG Babyface. Acting Goofy and effeminate wins over the crowd.


Vince probably wants to bury Balor. I can’t blame him either.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Seth's reaction to Bo and Axel doing the Shield fist bump :lmao He was just like "oh ok then" lol.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Why are Bo and Axel still using Miz's music fpalm They have their own music lol.


They are vanilla midgets, who cares.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Finn & Seth #teamsexy


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I just realized it. The women's tag match is WWE's way of saying "here, stop bitching about not getting to be in the PPV on Friday".
I wonder if Smackdown will do the same.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> WTF was that? A moment of Bliss? fpalm
> 
> And most importantly, why are you covering the new puppies Alexa? >


 She got work done?

Charlotte seems to have gotten a lot done as well.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Give these jobbers new entrance music.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

CF0$ getting lazy or WWE getting cheap, Absolution still using Paige's theme and Bo/Axel still using Miz's


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> CF0$ getting lazy or WWE getting cheap, Absolution still using Paige's theme and Bo/Axel still using Miz's


Makes no sense lol


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

THE MAN said:


> Give these jobbers new entrance music.


Why? They are jobbers, why do you care what music they use?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah i get somewhat Absolution still using Paige's music, cause they're still friends and represent her in some way, But Bo and Axel turned on Miz last week ffs, why are they still using the man's theme as if they're still representing him?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Vegeta said:


> She got work done?
> 
> Charlotte seems to have gotten a lot done as well.


The IIconics also got breast implants for their main roster call-up too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gotta kill the crowd before the main event. Lame match for Finn and Seth.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Rollins getting the crowd going :mark


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Time to fly


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

HBKRollins said:


> Makes no sense lol


Roman uses the shield theme and still wears shield gear


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That 'Burn it Down' chant!

:mark:


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Job done. Too ez.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Soooo what the fuck is happening with Sasha and Bayley ????


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

We need heel Ambrose returning to feud with Rollins soon.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

My god they're seriously just gonna call the Curbstomp "The Stomp"? Fucking really? Why not just call Balor's finisher "The Diving Stomp" while you're at it and Roman's finisher "The shoulder takedown to the gut".


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I was about to type if Sasha and Bayley were cool with each other suddenly, but then they had that moment and Bayley walked off, so I guess not :lol


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Don't know why but Seth Rollins reminds me of the band Nickelback


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sasha/Bayley will cost them the match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Not shocked the gooftourage lost.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> Soooo what the fuck is happening with Sasha and Bayley ????


Nothing apparently. Just like every week.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I am ready for RAW to end so I can play some more South Park The Fractured But Whole.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> My god they're seriously just gonna call the Curbstomp "The Stomp"? Fucking really? Why not just call Balor's finisher "The Diving Stomp" while you're at it and Roman's finisher "The shoulder takedown to the gut".


It's pg era, can't say curbstomp as it offends people


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

This Raw has been fucking awful. I mean, I know they got raped in the shakeup and all, but they could at least be doing something more interesting then what they're doing.

Rollins vs McIntyre

Balor vs Ziggler

Heel Bobby Roode

Lashley vs Lesnar

I mean, it's not hard to come up with intriguing matches, even with Raw's depleted roster.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Nia with the belt... 

:bryanlol

This division is a goddamn tragedy.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg did Sasha not turn heel a few weeks ago when she assaulted Bayley backstage and threw her head into some lockers? Why are they still pussy footing around like they're still somewhat friends but on bad terms? Sasha even came out a week or so ago and in a very heelish manner told Bayley to raise her hand, why are we still seeing them around each other and tagging together?

Can they not FULLY fucking turn one of them already ffs, i don't even care anymore at this point its been dragged out so long.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> My god they're seriously just gonna call the Curbstomp "The Stomp"? Fucking really? Why not just call Balor's finisher "The Diving Stomp" while you're at it and Roman's finisher "The shoulder takedown to the gut".


Agreed, it's such an underwhelming name for what is a great finisher. Blackout is a stronger name, Kingslayer would sound good (would've been even better if this is what he used to beat Triple H at Wrestlemania last year), anything but "The Stomp."


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

Looks like Samoa Joe will be the new IC Champion and Jinder will win back the US title.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Please, make Ember talk as least as possible if you want her to remain popular


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

HBKRollins said:


> Soooo what the fuck is happening with Sasha and Bayley ????


I wish I knew. I thought they might actually be turning Sasha to give this division something worth a damn to showcase, but judging by the sympy face she just gave to Bayley, that's not happening...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Isuzu said:


> It's pg era, can't say curbstomp as it offends people


I get that but it had another name they could easily be using "The Blackout".


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So a Sasha heel turn must be happening if this match is closing. It's too late though. The Sasha/Bayley feud is a flop. Awful. Trash. Garbage.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I still love Riott Squad's song.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That dude that tried to get a hug :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

That dude trying to hug Bayley :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So did Alexa get her boobs done or not? I notice she's hiding them with a t-shirt.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This Raw has been awful! And to top it all off they has the women close the show? fpalm


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

This trio makes no sense together. Their characters make no sense together. :lol Ruby is the only one of them worth a damn from what I've seen.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This Sasha/Bayley crap needs to come to a head tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> So a Sasha heel turn must be happening if this match is closing. It's too late though. The Sasha/Bayley feud is a flop. Awful. Trash. Garbage.


The whole thing flopped with the constant start/stop they with them for so long. Nobody cares at this point.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

IT'S BAWSE TIME :cole


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

It baffles me that they're building this division around Nia Jax.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

"It's Boss Time!" :cole

:kurtcry3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988610938587643904


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Did Liv have a lollipop before the match? :book


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hopefully the heel team picks up the win here.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sincere said:


> This trio makes no sense together. Their characters make no sense together. :lol Ruby is the only one of them worth a damn from what I've seen.


Yeah it would be like putting Finn Balor, Jinder Mahal and Rhyno together as a faction, that stable makes as much sense together as the Riot Squad does.

Riot Squad looks like they just took all the NXT girls names and threw them in a hat and picked 3 random names to decide who was in the action.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Yeah this Nia title run isn’t working. Who will take it off her? Anyone except Alexa I’ll be fine with


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Liv looking like she just gave a smurf a blowjob...


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Just tuned in. Is this the main event? :facepalm


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So the entire reason the women are main eventing tonight is because of Sasha's "a year too late" heel turn, right?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So did Alexa get her boobs done or not? I notice she's hiding them with a t-shirt.


Kinda looks like she did to me. Looks bigger than normal


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Sincere said:


> Liv looking like she just gave a smurf a blowjob...


I've never wanted to be a strange blue gnome more.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The things I'd do to Liv :book


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Damn, Ember's suicide dive was a thing of beauty.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> So the entire reason the women are main eventing tonight is because of Sasha's "a year too late" heel turn, right?


It is just because the men did it last week in a similar match.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I MUCH prefer Natalya as a babyface. No more of those irritating smiles with the weird head bop. No more YAAAYYYYYSSSSS! And awful promos about how she’s the best there is was and ever will be


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Liv now colors her tongue blue every week? I seriously don't get it, why? lol.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

And Liv has been decapitated... quick, cut to commercial! :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'd be slightly perturbed that I paid to see this as a maon event, Old sexist bastard that I am.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Come on, already.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

can't believe they made this the main event.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> It is just because the men did it last week in a similar match.




The men got an opportunity last week to bore us to death with a pointless clusterfuck match. It’s only right the women get it too


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Liv literally dragged away by her team mates lol! Reminds me of the time the IIconics dragged her from backstage to the entrance ramp lmao!


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> It is just because the men did it last week in a similar match.


I don't think that's the case. Just what WWE is saying to make it look good.

IMO it's because people are pissed that the women can't compete in Saudi Arbia. Trying to save face.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Honestly I think it's down to them not being part of the Greatest Royal Rumble.
They have to give them something.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Xobeh said:


> Honestly I think it's down to them not being part of the Greatest Royal Rumble.
> They have to give them something.


This.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't get the point in these tag matches.

They're all the fucking same ......................................... irrespective of gender or wrestler.... they all follow the same formula... so damn boring..

Why not just do in ring promos and ease up on them.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> It is just because the men did it last week in a similar match.


Kayfabe-wise, yes, but in reality, it's because of Sasha's heel turn. If they weren't planning something significant there's no way this clusterfuck would be main eventing Raw.

Of course I could be wrong, and the match just ends with one team winning, which would be hilariously anti-climactic.


----------



## Fartmonkey88 (Apr 3, 2012)

To bad the SD women can't attack and then raw women attck SD tommorow can't use them on Friday


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What the fuck is Mickie wearing? thats one fucking ugly attire, go back to the fucking skirts and cotton panties so i have a reason to care, ditch those hideous baggy patched pants.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

God these PPV ads during the actual programming need to _stop._


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They need to stop with those split screen adverts


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Did she just drop Sasha because she couldn't keep her up? :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Xobeh said:


> Honestly I think it's down to them not being part of the Greatest Royal Rumble.
> They have to give them something.


That can have something to do with it as well.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't wait until this Shit Rumble shit is overwith. It's tiresome.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Ronda was there earlier. I reckon it'll involve her making the save for Nattie again.
Or at least I hope so.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Nia is gonna burst Alexa’s new boobies to death if she gets her hands on her


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> Kayfabe-wise, yes, but in reality, it's because of *Sasha's heel turn*. If they weren't planning something significant there's no way this clusterfuck would be main eventing Raw.
> 
> Of course I could be wrong, and the match just ends with one team winning, which would be hilariously anti-climactic.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Ronda being fulltime was pretty much bullshit then? She ever gonna wrestle on Raw? I thought she didn't wanna be treated any different from anyone else? then why is she being saved for only ppvs matches then? That isn't exactly being treated like everyone else.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

They need to make a sundial-like device to tell us if Natalya is heel or face this week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Natalya is fucking annoying.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

​


M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Sasha needs to take notes.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Is Sasha gonna officially turn heel on Bayley? They keep dragging it out for some reason.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Bobby Bowden would NOT be proud of that chop block! Chop blocks are illegal in football.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ronda gonna come down and wreck shit cause her friend is hurt.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> So Ronda being fulltime was pretty much bullshit then? She ever gonna wrestle on Raw? I thought she didn't wanna be treated any different from anyone else? then why is she being saved for only ppvs matches then? That isn't exactly being treated like everyone else.


Nobody said she's PPV from WWE.
IT's a case of her not being allowed to do matches that aren't heavily scripted and there's nobody really in WWE on the women's side that's as good as HHH at working on the fly.

It'd be terrible if she were in matches already on TV. She'll be doing the Europe house shows.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Alexa acting scared as fuck to get in the ring as if she may damage her new tits, shes even wearing a t shirt to give them extra protection.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So Alexa isn't going to do anything then? :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ruby didn't even sell Nia's leg drop :lol


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

i think Ember took most of that lol


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Nia should not be jumping into a bunch of women who she outweighs by 2x


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Nia Jax finisher is hulk Hogan leg drop?!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ROUSEY.

:mark:


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

The Vigilante, Ronda Rousey.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

well here comes Ronda I guess for the save


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Ronda's strut to the ring is really awkward. :lmao


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

:lmao the meager "holy shit" chant from like 2 people


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RIP Mickie :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL wrong decision Mickie :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

LOL at Alexa not taking bumps, protecting the inversion

And of course all of this was going to be a Ronda wankfest :eyeroll


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bad idea Mickie


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rousey is quick as shit.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm here for a Mickie/Natalya feud but apparently Mickie is working with Ronda on a tour.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That was weird, Rousey had a weird heel-turn look on her face when trying to help Natalya up the first time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What a shit RAW.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Ronda's resting murder face is scarier than Nia's obesity.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Gay.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Great toss by Ronda :mark


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Pronk255 said:


> Nia should not be jumping into a bunch of women who she outweighs by 2x


Eh, no different than when Big Show would do it.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is Rusev in a casket match vs Undertaker??


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sasha sure had an epic heel turn tonight :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sasha/Bayley is an effin' joke. unkout


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So RAW was good with the main event.
I'm going to pretend everything else didn't exist, though for my own mental health.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Ronda is in Brock mode!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Mickie will be good for Ronda's first real feud and this story with Nattie might wind up going somewhere. WWE is handling Ronda well so far, to their credit.

OK Raw I guess. I think Drew McIntyre was the biggest star tonight, actually.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wtf why is Ronda doing the armbar so awkward now? You're supposed to stretch the arm out, in WWE shes been bending the arm like some Kimura type of way, i don't get it you can do it the legit way without actually hurting them, its like shes modified it to not actually hurt them and it looks like shit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well at least the show ended up in a good note with Ronda there.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

What a trash edition of raw that was


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988614849671417857


WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Is Sasha gonna officially turn heel on Bayley? They keep dragging it out for some reason.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Nice to see they are going to completely give up on the Sasha heel turn. They really need to move Sasha and Bayley to Smackdown. Raw has regressed back to the divas era, put the actual wrestlers on Smackdown.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Remember kids, Sasha is full of shit. Some heel turn. :sasha3


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Rousey is quick as shit.


That's the explosiveness that legit athletes develop that, unfortunately, a lot of the women on WWE distinctly tend to lack in comparison to their male counterparts. This alone will set Ronda apart from most of the other women, quite honestly.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Trophies said:


> RIP Mickie :lmao




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988615244711841792


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They really shouldn’t have made such a big thing out of Ronda being “full time” when clearly she’s not. 

If she’s REALLY not ready to start wrestling consistently, why did they bother debuting her instead of waiting until she was ready?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Why is Rusev in a casket match vs Undertaker??


What? You don't want to see Rusev Day buried for real? :rusev


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

THE MAN said:


> Remember kids, Sasha is full of shit. Some heel turn. :sasha3


Yeah, what was that tweet about then? Just Ronda showing up, I guess? Why is Sasha tweeting for Ronda appearances?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't know if I'm the only one but I laughed when WWE went off the air with the women and plugging Saudi Arabia at the same time. The lack of awareness is amazing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Few positives on this show. Rona, Seth, Balor, Braun and maybe Lashley. Probably was other stuff but my mind is frazzled after 3 hours of mostly shite.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Kevin Owens/Sami Zayn/Kurt Angle Sami and Kevin Show segment

- Seth Rollins/Miztourage backstage segment

- Drew McIntyre/Dolph Ziggler post-match interview

- Samoa Joe backstage promo

- Braun Strowman running over Kevin Owens 3 times lol)

- Miztourage/Finn Balor backstage segment

- Alexa Bliss backstage promo


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Trophies said:


> What? You don't want to see Rusev Day buried for real? :rusev




I think many of the guys on the roster would kill to have that spot, a casket match with the Undertaker. Win or lose it’s better than being lost in the shuffle in that 50 man battle royal


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Drew McIntyre was my standout dude tonight. He looked great, looked crisp in the ring and cut a good promo (Y) Too bad his gorgeous Scottish accent is fading though.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Mickie's heel work was spot on in the match, but yeah attacking the Rowdy one was NOT a good idea. Wonder why Lexi never tagged into the match though..


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

What was with all the tag matches? I was flipping back and forth between basketball and I only remember seeing Elias vs Bobby Roode as the only one vs one match.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Arm break list.

Stephanie McMahon. Check

Mickie James. Check.

I wonder who's next. Probably Nattie.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sincere said:


> Yeah, what was that tweet about then? Just Ronda showing up, I guess? Why is Sasha tweeting for Ronda appearances?


One might surmise that she is a bald-faced liar. :sasha3


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

that judo take down into the modified kamura / s mount armbar was a thing of beauty


----------



## boxing55 (Aug 18, 2016)

the rating go to go down big time for raw.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

boxing55 said:


> the rating go to go down big time for raw.


More like they shoot up..


----------



## magicplayerno1 (May 27, 2016)

Damn I feel sorry for that young dude that tried to get a hug from Baylee. All he got was a cold bowl of nope on national television. Time to move to Mexico.


----------



## magicplayerno1 (May 27, 2016)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Mickie's heel work was spot on in the match, but yeah attacking the Rowdy one was NOT a good idea. Wonder why Lexi never tagged into the match though..


I mean tits probably breast not to speculate and make boobs out of ourselves. Maybe tits because she is ill? Perhaps they just wanted to augment the match with her presence.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

When will Braun do the shooting star press from the top of the titantron ?


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I was definitely convinced The Riott Squad would be taking the Ronda beatdown.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

magicplayerno1 said:


> I mean tits probably breast not to speculate and make boobs out of ourselves. Maybe tits because she is ill? Perhaps they just wanted to augment the match with her presence.


Okay, I'll give ya points for amusing wordplay, but if that were really the case, they likely wouldn't have had her take that bump from Nia.


----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

Getting it watched on DVR now, they really have Roman reigns plants in the audience? How pathetic is this company to get this clown over. OMG....


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Drew McIntyre was my standout dude tonight. He looked great, looked crisp in the ring and cut a good promo (Y) Too bad his gorgeous Scottish accent is fading though.


It'll come back, I hope. I love it too.


----------



## magicplayerno1 (May 27, 2016)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Okay, I'll give ya points for amusing wordplay, but if that were really the case, they likely wouldn't have had her take that bump from Nia.


 It looked to me that she was on the edge of the group of ladies and didnt get hit and fell far away from the rest. I dont think she directly took a bump.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW did not put its best foot forward on the first post shake up episode.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Hardcore fans love both now might as well retry it


yeah but hardcore fans are also extremely fickle and lose favor with people FAST (see lots of NxT people).


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Booker T is awesome on commentary

They stole Bret's finish for that crap match between chad and jinder.....Who books this crap ?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

God how fucking bad was this show? I enjoyed Drew and Dolph promo and the Owens/Zayn/Angle segment just because of how entertaining Owens and Zayn were. Also loved the way they had Gable start out his Raw career, though they'll waste him soon enough. Everything else was trash. Why is Corbin getting pushed, while Owens and Zayn are jobbing on Raw already, seems like they're replacing Miz's talking trash then get beat down every week gimmick after being the hottest heels on Smackdown. Watch Miz flourish on Smackdown now. Getting super boring seeing Strowman, a guy who couldn't get the job done against Brock failing to kick out of one F5, just squash through the Roster with ease, making everyone look like super geeks in the process. Instead of Sasha turning heel to end the show, they give us a lame Ronda saving Natalya angle. Raw is the Roman, Strowman, Ronda show. They're the only ones Vince cares about protecting in any way. Everyone else is pretty much fodder, and it's a shame because there's many people on the roster who if booked right could be amazing, but it won't happen. They can't even give us an exciting Rollins/Balor fued ffs, why not have Balor turn on Rollins and give them something to do aside from beat the miztourage every week? Raw's all about Roman and Strowman looking strong. I'm glad Joe got drafted, he's already going to have to do the job to Roman at Backlash, just happy that will be the end of it and he can be booked on Smackdown, how he should have been on Raw.

Fuck this show. Smackdown is hopefully where it's at now with it's fresh and exciting looking roster. Wish Balor and Rollins had joined the club.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Drew, Braun running over KO like a Mack truck multiple times and Rousey were about the only positives in 3+ hours. Yikes.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

magicplayerno1 said:


> It looked to me that she was on the edge of the group of ladies and didnt get hit and fell far away from the rest. I dont think she directly took a bump.


Couldn't tell honestly. Was too in awe that Nia actually did that spot given her size. Kudos to her.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Drew/Ziggler has that pop the WWE needs. That little match and promo was amazing. Rousey is still firing on all cylinders, Bliss schooling with her PSA, and Owens/KO all show promise. The rest of the show..... not horrible but it had issues. The WWE is so close to getting it right and it is maddening.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So does anyone know what happened to Coach? Should we be putting out flyers or something?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

ALL HAIL BRAUN STROWMAN!!!

He was the man of the night. People were exploding and cheering for him. Now, THAT IS WHAT I CALL A WRESTLER!!!

For a man of his size, he's agile and had tons of charisma. He's one of the few people on Raw that I love to watch. He should win the championship, at some point. He fucking deserves it.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Think my recording of this will be deleted, pointless Tag matches after pointless Tag Matches, rubbish.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This week's RAW was a letdown. And it also showed us who Vince wants to dominate this show. It continues to be the Roman Reigns show, with cameo appearances from Lesnar and Heyman who does the talking for him. Braun Stroman hardly ever gets to look weak on RAW. And that main event segment. I will get to that in a bit. 

When was the last time Roman Reigns wrestled on RAW? And why is he only out there doing a 30 second promo? I enjoyed that Owens/Zayn segment as both continues to shine in whatever they do. I might be digging this Ziggler/McIntrye team up too. Chad Gable picks up a win over the former WWE Champion in Jinder Mahal. That was cool. Why are Rollins and Balor still burying Axel and Bo? Lastly, I thought Sasha Banks turned heel a few weeks ago but she's still not. Lol. I had no problem with the 10 woman tag team match though. Just think that Ronda Rousey is the final centerpiece of the show and no one else will get to shine.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

So they brought Lashley back to tag team every week ? :booklel

Watch him join Titus Worldwide by June


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Well RAW took about 15 minutes to watch.

The only good bits were Braaaaaaaaun and Nia. 

I’m growing quite fond of Ms Jax.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

AniMetal669amer said:


> ALL HAIL BRAUN STROWMAN!!!
> 
> He was the man of the night. People were exploding and cheering for him. Now, THAT IS WHAT I CALL A WRESTLER!!!
> 
> For a man of his size, he's agile and had tons of charisma. He's one of the few people on Raw that I love to watch. He should win the championship, at some point. He fucking deserves it.


All of this. 

Why are they continuing to make Roman the focus of the brand when Braun has the crowd eating out of the palm of his hand every Monday night? I've been a big a fan since he debuted with the Wyatt's. Presence, charisma, wrestling skills, promo work on point and has shown he can work heel AND face perfectly. 

If this man doesn't have a title by the end of the year then the bookers, writers and agents don't have a fucking clue what they are doing and should all be thrown off of a pier.

I will say this though the only thing I would change is his finisher, keep the powerslam as a signature move and give him something else, Goldberg's jackhammer would be perfect.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

Did i miss anything. NOPE!!!


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Public Service Announcement:

Whatever you do, don't play a drinking game with this episode of RAW, taking a shot every time they advertise the Greatest Royal Rumble. You will fucking DIE.

I honestly feel like this episode was 40% TV adverts, 40% Cole telling us about the SPECIAL START TIME! of the GREATEST ROYAL RUMBLE! in SAUDI ARABIA! on the WWE NETWORK! which is FREE TO NEW SUBSCRIBERS! 9AM! 12 EASTERN! FRIDAY! JARRA STADIUM! over and over and fucking over again, and the remaining 20% replays of Heyman's promo and a little bit of wrestling.

What an absolute shithole of a TV program RAW was this week.

The only things worth watching were Alexa's promo and Nia, Mickie and Ronda in the main event.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Alexa’s monologue was hilarious! “The sounds of Nia chewing and laughing” :lmao

Here’s to hoping Gable gets a push. 

I liked the Braun / Kami tag match and the Miztourage’s segments as well.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

My favourite part was how they were telling people to leave work early and for kids to pull a sickie and not go to school!!! :lol

It's almost like WWE don't understand the concept of their own network!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I would have had Brock say to Roman "I just beat your ass to a bloody pulp at WrestleMania. What makes you think you've got a chance in a damn cage"? :brock3

But we know they are very selective in letting him say anything. I think Reigns is winning but can't be too sure tbh.

Poor Raw overall tho. Apart from :braun


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

They seriously need to give Lashley another theme..

What the hell happened to the Dominator? Is that brain buster the dominator now?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:braun


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*WARNING: LONG POST TALKING ABOUT RAW. GOT A BIT CARRIED AWAY, MY BAD.*

One of the first times in a while I didn't watch Raw live or even close to live. It starts around 10am live here, I woke up around 12:30 after a big night in Sydney last night (went to the Progress show and it was kickass). But I knew I wasn't missing anything special when I was able to have a scroll through my Facebook and not see a damn thing mentioned about Raw. So, I went about my day and sat down to watch Raw around 9:30pm. I know that doesn't really mean anything to a lot of you, but it's weird watching wrestling on TV at night when you're so accustomed to mornings and afternoons.

The first hour of Raw was pretty damn bad. So, if that breakdown of Brock's contract was accurate, he got $127,000 to literally do nothing. They could have done that exact same segment without Brock there. Heyman gloats (going on long enough that I was starting to get bored right as Roman's music hit, which was probably by design) and Reigns comes out and says his two lines about becoming champion. WWE are aware they can make Brock do things, right? They're paying him, they can give him jobs to do. I don't blame Brock for it, if someone wanted to pay me ridiculous amounts of cash to stand in a ring, I'd do it too. It's just unbelievably lazy booking/writing. And it makes zero sense given the feud Lesnar and Reigns have had, to just end the segment without physicality.

Elias vs. Roode and Hardy/Wyatt vs. Ascension were matches that happened. Meh.

The Sami and Kevin Show was the start of Raw becoming at least watchable. They took a couple of minutes to find their groove, but got there in the end. Liked the jabs about Lana/Rusev, Jason Jordan, and Owens saying that Steph had Kurt's balls in Stamford. They were antagonistic enough to where Kurt booking them in the match felt justified, unlike the end of the Shane feud where he just kept screwing them and screwing them to the point where he looked like the asshole, even after KO beating up Vince and the HIAC- mainly because it was SO long after that that Shane O was giving them shit. Anyway, tangent. KO and Sami deserved Braun and Lashley on Raw, that was my point.

Something really works about the Ziggler and McIntyre pairing. I wasn't sure about it last week, but there's real chemistry there. Like the changes to McIntyre's theme ("MORE DRUMS, DAMMIT, I WANT MORE DRUMS! I WANT TO FEEL THE INTENSITY!"). The Zig Zag/Claymore combo is great, and Graves is good at pointing out that the separate moves are match enders in their own right, making the double team seem that much more impressive. It was clear from the post-match promo that Drew is not there to be a lackey at all though. He did an excellent job in that promo with his fire, too, felt like he meant every word.

As much as I hate him, I'll give credit where it's due- Jinder Mahal's insults toward Chad Gable were pretty funny. Glad to see Gable getting something of a singles push too. Although- excuse to shit on Mahal time- the fucker had his leg worked on with various moves, and didn't sell it one bit whatsoever. No limp, no grabbing at the leg, no buckle in his step, just bounces up to go into the next move. It would have aided the finish too if he acted like his leg was in pain right before the Khallas counter. Yet another reason that Jinder is trash- if he's going to go through the motions and act like the moves mean nothing, why should I care about his matches? Psychology, you think he would have learned something about it, after being in the business over a decade and being a former WWE and US Champion, but no...

Braun/Lashley vs. Owens/Zayn was so fun. The big men came to play, and Owens and Zayn bumped like troopers. The crowd got way behind it, Braun is over already, we know that, but I think the crowd were appreciating the visible effort they were all putting in, I know I was. Lashley put in a great shift early in his return that impressed me, and I'll never get over the speed and agility Braun has. I don't even need to add the qualifier, "for a man his size", he's just that fast and agile. I think this match was my highlight of Raw.

I liked Corbin's debut. Refusing to take the match with Jose and jumping him on the stage was heel 101, but it worked. And- I wasn't invested enough to check and rewind- but was Booker pointing out the similarities between No Way Jose and Adam Rose? Book said something about the dancing and Cole quickly jumped in with a "No, this is a conga line, it's different!" and Book said something about getting Jose a party bus. He doesn't understand how counter-productive it is to point these things out?

Alexa Bliss and her "Moment of Bliss" was hilarious. Her acting was great, she didn't break once. Kudos. Probably my other Raw highlight.

Rollins/Balor vs. The Miztourage was a bit of a nothing match. Felt unimportant and all four guys knew it. Not bad exactly, but just there.

The ten women tag was okay. Alexa didn't get involved at all though. Because I'm a perv, even with her keeping the t-shirt on, I noticed her chest is looking a bit more... ample. Nice.

Good to see Mickie get a little spotlight, and it's good to see Rousey get integrated more into the women's division. Right now they're finding the balance of treating her like a big star and still being a full timer.

Funnily enough, since Wrestlemania, Ronda Rousey has been more physically involved on Raw than Roman Reigns. I'm positive DA BIG DAWG has done nothing but talk since Mania. Wassup wit dat?

Kinda seems like Raw is treading water. It's a bit of an awkward spot, because they're promoting the hell out of this Greatest Royal Rumble, but Backlash is also in a couple of weeks. So hopefully, they go to Saudi Arabia, put on a great show, come back to Montreal next week and get their shit together.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988645335630200832


----------



## Tucks (Apr 12, 2016)

That was a very poor Raw IMO. 

Nothing happened of note, and the women's match had a kinda pointless end to shoehorn in Rousey. I'm a fan of her having a full time schedule but use her properly, don't just pop her in every week to prove a point that she's not a part timer. 

This was the go home show for a PPV at the end of the day and there wasn't anything to suggest that storyline-wise. We just got constantly reminded that the Greatest Royal Rumble is this Friday and you should definitely take a day off work or school to watch it. What is even the prize for winning this Royal Rumble match? 

Rant over, I don't like ranting.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Tucks said:


> That was a very poor Raw IMO.
> 
> Nothing happened of note, and the women's match had a kinda pointless end to shoehorn in Rousey. I'm a fan of her having a full time schedule but use her properly, don't just pop her in every week to prove a point that she's not a part timer.
> 
> ...


A big trophy and the prestige of having won the Greatest Royal Rumble.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

this raw was trash.


----------



## Gravyv321 (Feb 10, 2017)

it looks like mcintyre (along with his buddy)'s segment might have been the best part of raw last night. at least according to the highlights clip that i saw.



oldschoolfan said:


> Is Sami and Kevin off my tv screen? Talk about a channel changer ugh


imagine changing the channel on those 2 talented guys :mj4


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Is this the era of multi tag matches now? Too many people to fit in one RAW? Boring.


Can we please get a huge storyline that grips us all?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

That was a tough RAW to sit through..

Last week was fun, but this week felt really boring and long.

Not a big fanatic of all these thrown together teams and bland personalities.. 

Worst part of it all was that there was really no incentive given to watch the Saudi show due to lack of build up.. 4/10


----------

